# 24-70 II slight clicking sound when zooming



## Viggo (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi guys!

Instead of completely highjacking another thread I'll post a new topic.

Does everybody experience a very slight frequent "tick.tick,tick" noise when turning the zoomring of the 24-70 mk2?

It's spanking new, only very slight afma was needed (+1 to +3) and AF works perfect, the zoom turns smoothly otherwise. I just want to make sure it's nothing wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 5, 2013)

I certainly haven't noticed a noise like that on mine - the zoom action is a smooth 'swish'.

EDIT: see this thread reporting the same issue (OP there returned the lens, got a silent replacement).


----------



## Viggo (Jun 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I certainly haven't noticed a noise like that on mine - the zoom action is a smooth 'swish'.
> 
> EDIT: see this thread reporting the same issue (OP there returned the lens, got a silent replacement).



Thanks a lot! Man, that wasn't to reassuring though  Luckily I'm doing a trip to where I ordered it from so I'll be sure to either replace it or be reassured. Hopefully swap one, and pray that it is otherwise as perfect as this one is optically.


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 5, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Instead of completely highjacking another thread I'll post a new topic.
> 
> ...



Huh how funny, I've just returned a copy that had exactly this issue! The replacement copy I've just got is perfect. In fact this is my third copy. The first return was due to a decentering issue and second one had the 'tick, tick, tick' sound you mentioned. New one appears to be a keeper with no issues.

It's a really weird sound isn't it? difficult to describe.
Personally if you can I'd get a replacement.
Out of interest did your copy come with the new center pinch lens cap or the old style?
The first copy I had was the old style, the new one I've got is old style too but the one I've just sent back with the 'tick, tick, tick' sound was the new center pinch cap. The only significance this really has is that if it's got the new cap it was made from the beginning of this year. Old style caps mean the lens was made last year.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 5, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys!
> ...



Hm, yeah, replacement it is  It's the center-pinch cap on mine.


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 5, 2013)

Viggo said:


> lastcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



hmm weird huh. maybe there's a new dodgy batch going around. or maybe they've changed something with the sealing in the newer production of the lens. could be totally inconsequential of course


----------



## Viggo (Jun 5, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > lastcoyote said:
> ...



Really weird... My initial thought was that since it is brand new it will pass over, but reading your replies, I'm not very convinced it will, and I noticed it straight away, and have never experienced it with any other lens.


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 5, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Really weird... My initial thought was that since it is brand new it will pass over, but reading your replies, I'm not very convinced it will, and I noticed it straight away, and have never experienced it with any other lens.



i had the exact same feeling that it was just because it was new and it would work it's way out. but my experience was that it appeared to get worse....or It just became more noticeable to me.
my fear was that if I used the lens for video the mic might pick up the sound as they can be very sensitive to any sound coming from the camera body region....if you know what I mean.
hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 5, 2013)

I will pop by the store tomorrow and I'll update this thread. Fingers crossed the IQ of a replacement is the same as this one as it is REALLY good


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2013)

It sounds like one of the internal parts has a poor quality finish or the spiral grooves that the zoom mechanism rides on were not cut smoothly. In either case, it would be a easy fix for Canon. Maybe well see the repaired ones on sale as refurbs soon.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 6, 2013)

Just checked the store where I bought it from, and they are sold out of 24-70's. That means they don't have one to swap with mine, greeeaat.... I'm going to sound whiny now, but ever since I started photography the only things I buy new are camera bodies, lenses I have always bought used except for a very select few times, and EVERY SINGLE TIME I have had loads of trouble and had to exchange and send for repair and swap ... I'm never buying new lenses again  I must've owned 30-40 lenses, 98% used, and not had one single issue with any of them....


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 6, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Just checked the store where I bought it from, and they are sold out of 24-70's. That means they don't have one to swap with mine, greeeaat.... I'm going to sound whiny now, but ever since I started photography the only things I buy new are camera bodies, lenses I have always bought used except for a very select few times, and EVERY SINGLE TIME I have had loads of trouble and had to exchange and send for repair and swap ... I'm never buying new lenses again  I must've owned 30-40 lenses, 98% used, and not had one single issue with any of them....



oh what a nuisance. so have you got one on order with them to replace it later or did you just return it?
i can understand the frustration. sometimes it feels like i have trouble with practically anything i buy new these days. maybe QC isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2013)

My copy is almost dead-silent in quite office. Get a replacement.


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 6, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> My copy is almost dead-silent in quite office. Get a replacement.



yeah my replacement only has the normal very gentle swoosh sound when zooming in and out in a dead silent room.

the one i sent back was just like Viggo's. really unusual sound. it's not so much that it's particularly loud, just that it sounds 'wrong'. i'm glad i got mine replaced as it would play on my mind every time i used it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 7, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Does everybody experience a very slight frequent "tick.tick,tick" noise when turning the zoomring of the 24-70 mk2?



nope


----------



## Viggo (Jun 7, 2013)

I got the store to cancel my purchase and got it somewhere else. I got the 2012-edition this time, old style lens cap, which I love. And the mechanics feel MUCH better! No Noise, no squeaky AF and if anything this is even sharper at all focals. 

I got an explanation from the rep guy as to what causes the noise (please note I'm simply quoting him as I have no idea about this myself)

He said there's a brass or copper band around the inner barrel that has a brush mounted to it that reports focal length to the camera. And he had taken in 5 (!!) 24-70 2013 editions with the same exact problem. And he said that brush is simply mounted to hard so that it grinds, it's nothing faulty, and it would loosen up and become normal. He understand fully that I didn't want to wait to "break it in" so I simply got my money back.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 7, 2013)

Viggo said:


> I got an explanation from the rep guy as to what causes the noise (please note I'm simply quoting him as I have no idea about this myself)
> 
> He said there's a brass or copper band around the inner barrel that has a brush mounted to it that reports focal length to the camera. And he had taken in 5 (!!) 24-70 2013 editions with the same exact problem. And he said that brush is simply mounted to hard so that it grinds, it's nothing faulty, and it would loosen up and become normal. He understand fully that I didn't want to wait to "break it in" so I simply got my money back.



Interesting. I wouldn't want to 'break in' a lens, either. Ordered mine from B&H in mid-March, has the old-style side-pinch cap and was produced in October, 2012 based on TDP's serial number dating table. No issues with the lens.


----------



## lastcoyote (Jun 7, 2013)

Viggo said:


> I got the store to cancel my purchase and got it somewhere else. I got the 2012-edition this time, old style lens cap, which I love. And the mechanics feel MUCH better! No Noise, no squeaky AF and if anything this is even sharper at all focals.
> 
> I got an explanation from the rep guy as to what causes the noise (please note I'm simply quoting him as I have no idea about this myself)
> 
> He said there's a brass or copper band around the inner barrel that has a brush mounted to it that reports focal length to the camera. And he had taken in 5 (!!) 24-70 2013 editions with the same exact problem. And he said that brush is simply mounted to hard so that it grinds, it's nothing faulty, and it would loosen up and become normal. He understand fully that I didn't want to wait to "break it in" so I simply got my money back.



interesting. i'm glad it wasn't just me who felt it was worth returning it for though. I was starting to think it was just me being fussy. it must be quite a stiff brush attached to make such an audible 'tick' sound. it certainly didn't sound like it would go away any time soon to me.

as you say the ones made last year were fine. my new copy was made i believe in october of 2012 and is dead quiet and nice and smooth. also it appears to be as sharp as the returned copy. i need to go out and do some proper shooting though to confirm this. 

EDIT: huh just seen your reply neuroanatomist. that's how i aged my lens too


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 9, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Does everybody experience a very slight frequent "tick.tick,tick" noise when turning the zoomring of the 24-70 mk2?



Send it back. I had a lens that did that once. After about a year and a half, the ribbon cable that controlled the iris tore and I got the dreaded Err 01 (at least I think that was the error code), and I had to borrow a lens from a coworker to finish shooting that day.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 10, 2013)

One thing to consider with this lens is that it has quite a bit of distortion and vignetting(also long end) at the wider end, almost surprising or I might be very spoiled with the 24 L II. 

And a question here. I feel that even at +100 in the vignetting correction I lightroom, the corners are still in need of correction, how do I apply more than +100?


----------



## M.ST (Jun 10, 2013)

Funny things are going on.

A few days ago I test two lenses in a store, because a friend want buy the lens.

1 lens: ugly sound if I change the focal lenght
2 lens: different visible distorsion at 24 mm with the same settings 

Both errors are well known errors from the first days of the lens. It´s a shame that Canon have the same big problems with the mass production after one year.

Conclusion: 
If I look at many Canon products introduced in the last years I notice, that Canon have huge problems with the product quality and to produce new innovative cameras and lenses that are worth the money you pay for it.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 10, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Funny things are going on.
> 
> A few days ago I test two lenses in a store, because a friend want buy the lens.
> 
> ...



Which style of lenscaps did the two have? (Center-Pinch= 2013, Old style= 2012)


----------



## trimstring (Aug 28, 2013)

My lens has the same issue. I was told by the store that the zoom brush needs to be replaced but they don't have the new part yet (it's almost 1.5 month now since I brought the lens in). I was also told I could use the lens as is, without implications, until they get the part and replace it.
Anyway, my question is, does anybody know if I can really use the lens without further damaging the zoom brush or other internals?


----------



## lastcoyote (Aug 29, 2013)

trimstring said:


> My lens has the same issue. I was told by the store that the zoom brush needs to be replaced but they don't have the new part yet (it's almost 1.5 month now since I brought the lens in). I was also told I could use the lens as is, without implications, until they get the part and replace it.
> Anyway, my question is, does anybody know if I can really use the lens without further damaging the zoom brush or other internals?



did the lens always have the 'clicking' sound on the zoom ring, or did it start after having it a while? i sent one back for replacement as documented in this thread.

also you say 'the store' are getting the new part in. hopefully if you are getting it fixed rather than replaced then this store is not just a retail store but a Canon approved service centre?

interesting though that i've come across quite a few people now on forums who have had an issue with this. i felt like the only one when i first posted about it.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 30, 2013)

This is all very interesting. I bought my new 24-70 II past Sunday and it's the 2013 model with center pinch cap. I'll check tonight and see what I find. I haven't noticed any noise...but I haven't really be looking/listening.


----------



## Invertalon (Aug 30, 2013)

I got my 24-70 II around the time they came out and never had any issue with zoom ring clicking. It sometimes is faintly "squeaky" but that is just due to the seals inside the barrel for sealing (I know this because after I wipe down the barrel extension when I clean the lens, it goes completely away for weeks). 

Lens works perfectly and I am very happy with it.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 30, 2013)

Just checked mine out and it seems to be fine with no abnormal sounds coming from it. It's a 2013 model.


----------



## trimstring (Aug 31, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> did the lens always have the 'clicking' sound on the zoom ring, or did it start after having it a while? i sent one back for replacement as documented in this thread.
> 
> also you say 'the store' are getting the new part in. hopefully if you are getting it fixed rather than replaced then this store is not just a retail store but a Canon approved service centre?
> 
> interesting though that i've come across quite a few people now on forums who have had an issue with this. i felt like the only one when i first posted about it.



The lens always had the clicking sound. At first I was told it'll go away with time, but after using the lens for 2 months and not seeing any improvement I brought it back to the store. Not sure about "Canon approved service centre" though.


----------



## lastcoyote (Aug 31, 2013)

trimstring said:


> lastcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > did the lens always have the 'clicking' sound on the zoom ring, or did it start after having it a while? i sent one back for replacement as documented in this thread.
> ...



doesn't seem right to me that the retail store where you bought the lens are saying that they have ordered the part for you to fit themselves ???

they should really have just swapped out the lens for another copy from the start as you weren't satisfied with it.

if I was you I'd send it off to a Canon approved service centre near you to get it fixed under warranty.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

NEW member here! But I just found this thread after getting my spanking new 24-70mm f2.8ii from Amazon. I immediately noticed the "Tick Tick Tick" sound while zooming both from 24 to 70 and back. It one of the newer batches with the new CENTER PINCH lens caps. It seems to catch at regular intervals which leads credence to someone here mentioning that it is some kind of sensor/brush that relays focal length data to the camera.

The lens is otherwise just great optically. There doesn't seem to be many forum threads on the Internet regarding this issue. I wonder if folks are simply not hearing it or if it is a rare occurrence. 

Has folks been able to swap out for non clicking ones that are of recent production? I got the lens at the recent price drop and love it. Thanks for all your help, folks!


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 21, 2013)

dsc888 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> NEW member here! But I just found this thread after getting my spanking new 24-70mm f2.8ii from Amazon. I immediately noticed the "Tick Tick Tick" sound while zooming both from 24 to 70 and back. It one of the newer batches with the new CENTER PINCH lens caps. It seems to catch at regular intervals which leads credence to someone here mentioning that it is some kind of sensor/brush that relays focal length data to the camera.
> 
> ...



I got mine exchanged at the beginning of June for a pre 2013 build after my discovery of the clicking/ticking sound on previous copy I had. Not sure what the options are now really. I'd of hoped that it would be sorted out by now with new copies but maybe not. I also find it strange that there's not more talk of the issue. I guess some have better hearing than others or maybe it doesn't bother other people. Certainly would bug me though. I've still no idea as well why it only appeared from 2013 copies onwards. They must have changed something I guess. Maybe it doesn't do it with all of them too. Could be to do with how tight the zoom ring has been adjusted etc.


----------



## M.ST (Oct 21, 2013)

to Viggo:

Old style = 2012


----------



## docsmith (Oct 21, 2013)

Very helpful thread. I am one of the people that jumped on the sale last week. Mine came in on Friday. I've been testing it over the weekend. Everything checks out except...a very audible clicking sound when adjusting the focal length.

It has a pinch cap. March 2013 construction based on TDP guidelines...
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 21, 2013)

docsmith said:


> Very helpful thread. I am one of the people that jumped on the sale last week. Mine came in on Friday. I've been testing it over the weekend. Everything checks out except...a very audible clicking sound when adjusting the focal length.
> 
> It has a pinch cap. March 2013 construction based on TDP guidelines...
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx



huh well there you go someone else with it. i definitely think it's most likely in pretty much all of the 2013 onwards ones. just that some people can't hear it. which is concerning as like you say it's pretty audible. outside it's not quite so noticeable but in a quiet room indoors it's very noticeable. I'd expect that if you used it for video then the cameras built-in mic would probably pick it up.

I was fortunate to buy from a seller who allowed me to exchange to one that was from 2012. I'd guess these are now pretty scarce. So I guess peoples only option is to either live with it or send to Canon with the specific instructions to fix the noise. Which is a shame as I'm of the mind that it's totally unacceptable to have to send a brand new 'anything' in to manufacturer to fix something.


----------



## strangelove (Oct 21, 2013)

That's so weird... I thought it was just me.

I bought one from BandH last week when the price fell to $1699 (with the rebate) and it came on friday. I immediately noticed it because I am so used to buying used, and always checking the mechanisms. It was silent when zooming in, all the way to 70mm. It was when zooming out, the whole way to 24mm that it made the clicking sound.

Mine is also a March 2013 model with the pinch style cap. Seems to be a theme emerging with the production dates no?

I don't know about you guys, but I'm a public school teacher-- if I'm going to spend that much on a lens, I think it should be perfect. Got an RMA from BandH and am sending it in today. 

Hopefully won't have to wait too long for replacement...


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 21, 2013)

With everyone getting two or three copies and sending them back,

Where do all the returns go? 
There should be more refurbs than new.

I wonder if everyone is getting the same body with the clicking noise.


----------



## strangelove (Oct 21, 2013)

Good question!

Either way, if the next one does it too... I'm going to take that as a sign, and get the Tamron instead! :-\


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 21, 2013)

strangelove said:


> Good question!
> 
> Either way, if the next one does it too... I'm going to take that as a sign, and get the Tamron instead! :-\



I wouldn't, once you get a good copy it just doesn't get better IMO.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Oct 21, 2013)

takesome1 said:


> strangelove said:
> 
> 
> > Good question!
> ...



There is a certain "lottery" with the Tamron, too (I love my copy, but it is my second). I think the reality is that when you are a demanding consumer (as probably most people on this forum are), you have to be prepared for a process when acquiring a new lens. The work to get a great copy is worth it, and there is sample variation from all manufacturers.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow! I never imagined that I would get such a rapid response from so many members! Thanks, everyone!

So now I am stuck. It seems like that 2013 production units may all have the ticking zoom rings to some level and it depends on how picky and perhaps how good a user's hearing may be. And yes, mine is a March 2013 unit. The zoom ring is definitely very stiff and the ticking seems more obvious zooming out from 70 to 24 than from 24 to 70. 

It seems some members were able to get good units by exchanging for 2012 units but that may not be possible since Amazon seems to stock fresh lenses especially since the recent, limited time sale. I have 30 days to make my mind up. I'm only on day 5. I'm hoping to hear back from more owners, especially those who exchanged 2013 for 2013 units with the center pinch lens caps. I'm just worried I might get a back unit with the same ticking and have a bad element for example. Decision. Decision.

Regardless, I appreciate all the feedback and suggestions. Please keep us all updated if you did swap out and had good success.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 21, 2013)

docsmith said:


> Very helpful thread. I am one of the people that jumped on the sale last week. Mine came in on Friday. I've been testing it over the weekend. Everything checks out except...a very audible clicking sound when adjusting the focal length.
> 
> It has a pinch cap. March 2013 construction based on TDP guidelines...
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Canon-Lenses/Canon-Lens-Aging.aspx



docsmith,

Who did you buy yours from? I believe only 4 vendors did the "price drop" which included Bestbuy, Amazon, B&H, and Adorama. Thanks!


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 21, 2013)

strangelove said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm a public school teacher-- if I'm going to spend that much on a lens, I think it should be perfect. Got an RMA from BandH and am sending it in today.
> 
> Hopefully won't have to wait too long for replacement...



Please keep us all posted. It's not a small investment if you are not a professional photographer like most of us here. And I too want the best for my hard earned money. I'd like to see if you 2nd unit is any better. Thank you.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 21, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > strangelove said:
> ...



Very true indeed. I had 2 copies of the Tamron and both had focus or softness issues. And the fact that 70mm was more like 60-65mm was not what I wanted. I had the Canon 24-70 Mark 1 and the long end was actually longer than 70mm. It felt more like a 75mm. It was great for portraits at that FL. So the Canon is my only choice at this point.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 21, 2013)

strangelove said:


> I bought one from BandH last week when the price fell to $1699 (with the rebate) and it came on friday. I immediately noticed it because I am so used to buying used, and always checking the mechanisms. It was silent when zooming in, all the way to 70mm. It was when zooming out, the whole way to 24mm that it made the clicking sound.
> 
> Hopefully won't have to wait too long for replacement...



I, too, bought one from BandH last week when the price became irresistable...and it also arrived on Friday. Before unboxing it, I found this thread. So with dread filling my stomach, I checked the serial number against TDP's chart and, to my surprise, found I'd been sent a November 2012 build. With hope, now, I unboxed it...found it had the side-pinch cap...then checked for clicking. Nothing. Even holding the lens to my ear all I heard was the usual 'swoosh', whether zooming out or in.

Clearly I lucked out, but my point in posting is to suggest that you call BandH to see if they still have any 2012 build items in stock. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Oct 21, 2013)

I hope I don't regret my decision. When BB first dropped the price with sales tax, I was one of the first to buy it. Before long, I have the new 24-70 II lens in my hands. After a few shots, I was blown away by the image quality. But there was something that keep bothering... why the old side pinch cap... why? I bought it brand new... why does it have the old style cap. But after a few days, I decided that I can just replace it with the center-style pinch cap. I was again a happy camper... Then Amazon started selling the same lens at the price dropped price.. Then B&H... At that time, Adorama has entered the scene yet. I couldn't take advantage of Amazon because of the sales tax thing in CA. However, I called B&H and found they were selling at the same price without sales tax and free shipping. Placed the day.... Since that time, I have returned my good copy from BB. Now I am waiting for it to arrive some time later this week. I am hoping that I don't have this issue on my new expecting lens. That would be a bummer that I sent in a perfect good 2012 copy for a new version with the tick-tick-tick sound while zooming.


----------



## pensive tomato (Oct 21, 2013)

On the issue of copy variation/possible bad batches, I do have what I believe to be a March 2013 copy of this lens that does *not* have any ticking sounds while zooming in either direction (first 3 digits of my lens are 032). My lens also came with the center-pinch cap and I got it in June from a large local retailer. This was my second copy of the 24-70mm, as the first one had a focus issue (2013 copy to my recollection, but no tick sound either).


----------



## hiZis (Oct 22, 2013)

Has anyone seen this issue?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=L058yQENvd4#t=37
I'm going to buy this lens hopefully soon and just looking for any kind of issues with it.
It's kind of frightening to order it on web. I must admit, it's a shame that for this amount of MONEY this model has so many problems.


----------



## willhuff.net (Oct 22, 2013)

I just ordered it from B&H and got the clicking noise. It has a pinch style cap. I have to leave for a trip tomorrow so I'll complain to Canon when I get back.


----------



## JonB8305 (Oct 22, 2013)

willhuff.net said:


> I just ordered it from B&H and got the clicking noise. It has a pinch style cap. I have to leave for a trip tomorrow so I'll complain to Canon when I get back.



Just got mine today and it has the clicking noise as well. It must be by design.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 22, 2013)

pensive tomato said:


> I do have what I believe to be a March 2013 copy of this lens that does *not* have any ticking sounds while zooming in either direction (first 3 digits of my lens are 032). My lens also came with the center-pinch cap and I got it in June from a large local retailer. This was my second copy of the 24-70mm, as the first one had a focus issue (2013 copy to my recollection, but no tick sound either).



Thanks for your feedback. You may have been one of the lucky 2013 owners. It seems like most of the newer units come with the ticking. My guess is that most people aren't looking or listening for the noise. But to be honest, I heard it right away. If this is how they all are, I can either only return mine for a refund or get another one with the same issue and perhaps worse optics due to variation.


----------



## JonB8305 (Oct 22, 2013)

dsc888 said:


> pensive tomato said:
> 
> 
> > I do have what I believe to be a March 2013 copy of this lens that does *not* have any ticking sounds while zooming in either direction (first 3 digits of my lens are 032). My lens also came with the center-pinch cap and I got it in June from a large local retailer. This was my second copy of the 24-70mm, as the first one had a focus issue (2013 copy to my recollection, but no tick sound either).
> ...



its not that big of a deal though


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2013)

JonB8305 said:


> Just got mine today and it has the clicking noise as well. It must be by design.



Since the earlier copies didn't click, you're suggesting that Canon intentionally made a design change during production that resulted in this clicking noise? 



JonB8305 said:


> its not that big of a deal though



Noise results from friction. Friction causes wear. Maybe it's not a big deal today...but since wear is cumulative and lenses have a (potential) lifespan of many years, I wouldn't be so confident that it's not a big deal... 

If I bought a lens that clicked like these recent units do, I'd return/exchange it. 

Now, maybe it is normal - the 300/4L IS makes a loud 'clunk' when the IS kicks in, and then the operation settles down to a low growl. But the thing I find troublesome about the 24-70/2.8L II clicking issue is that it appears to affect only more recent copies, and not all of them. That suggests a manufacturing problem, not a design change.


----------



## JonB8305 (Oct 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> JonB8305 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got mine today and it has the clicking noise as well. It must be by design.
> ...


 
I guess I'll go ahead and process that return.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey Gentlemen,

After much contemplation and a little head scratching, I've decided to return my lens. I'm calling DPReview's GearShop tomorrow morning as their automated return system isn't giving me a prepaid UPS label like Amazon normally does. They actually have very good reps who answer the phones pretty quickly after my last call to them before I placed my order. I will ask for just 1 replacement. If the next one is bad, then I am done. And it's back to my 24-105L. 

I mounted my trusty 24-105 back on my 5D3 and the zoom ring was pure silk. No clicks. No ticks. Just smooth rotation of the ring. Wish me luck!


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 22, 2013)

willhuff.net said:


> I just ordered it from B&H and got the clicking noise. It has a pinch style cap. I have to leave for a trip tomorrow so I'll complain to Canon when I get back.



Best wishes with your lens. I've decided to return mine within my 30 day window and ask for a replacement which could possibly have the exact same issue. Who knows! Hope all works out when you get back.


----------



## No Mayo (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, I purchased one from B+H during the 1699 deal and it is scheduled to arrive at my door in about 12 hours. I do not feel lucky...


----------



## pensive tomato (Oct 22, 2013)

dsc888 said:


> You may have been one of the lucky 2013 owners. It seems like most of the newer units come with the ticking. My guess is that most people aren't looking or listening for the noise. But to be honest, I heard it right away.



I can assure you mine doesn't make unexpected noises as the zoom operates, and definitively nothing like what you describe. I'm not doubting what's been reported here but it better be a limited QC issue on Canon's side.



dsc888 said:


> After much contemplation and a little head scratching, I've decided to return my lens. [...] I mounted my trusty 24-105 back on my 5D3 and the zoom ring was pure silk. No clicks. No ticks. Just smooth rotation of the ring. Wish me luck!



Best of luck indeed! Nothing against the 24-105mm (I used to own one), but I certainly hope that most 24-70mm owners would get to enjoy its benefits right away. As Neuro suggested, I wouldn't expect the mechanical quality of the 24-70mm to be inferior to that of any of Canon's standard zooms.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 22, 2013)

pensive tomato said:


> I can assure you mine doesn't make unexpected noises as the zoom operates, and definitively nothing like what you describe. I'm not doubting what's been reported here but it better be a limited QC issue on Canon's side.
> 
> Best of luck indeed! Nothing against the 24-105mm (I used to own one), but I certainly hope that most 24-70mm owners would get to enjoy its benefits right away. As Neuro suggested, I wouldn't expect the mechanical quality of the 24-70mm to be inferior to that of any of Canon's standard zooms.



Thank you! I hear everything you are saying. I did several test shots with my 24-105 and immediately saw the decreased sharpness and contrast last night. My 24-105 was my "interim" lens after I sold my 24-70 MkI and has served me well for the last year or so when stopped down to f5.6 for general photography and as a video lens. The 24-70 MkII is about 90-95% as sharp as my primes at the same focal length and aperture so I do want a good, mechanically sound copy. I'll report back once I have my replacement.


----------



## wfmiller (Oct 22, 2013)

Just received my copy today and yes it clicks...MFG date of March 2013!!


----------



## Viggo (Oct 23, 2013)

I seriously had no idea my issue way up here in Norway would be THIS extended, wow... It sucks to hear you guys still getting the "clickers". Hopefully Canon will pull their heads out of their you know whats and fix this already!


----------



## vanshyosaka (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there any official comment from canon regarding this issue? what they are waiting for? i am sorry for your troubles guys ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

vanshyosaka said:


> Is there any official comment from canon regarding this issue? what they are waiting for? i am sorry for your troubles guys ...



Don't know about official comments, haven't heard that and usually we won't unless and until there's a service advisory released. A friend just received his 24-70 II with the clicking noise, called Canon and they said none of their copied clicked, and recommended he send it back to the vendor for exchange.


----------



## JonB8305 (Oct 23, 2013)

Went to a local shop and checked out a rental copy of the 24-70 II and it has the same clicking noise, although it's a lot quiter after heavy use. I canceled my return/exchange.


----------



## Vigood (Oct 23, 2013)

I just checked mine and it is not clicking. The date is Apr 2013 with the new cap.


----------



## digitalpuppy (Oct 23, 2013)

:: nervous ::

Mine gets in on Thursday from B&H...I'm thinking I'll start making preparations (mentally) to return it to them...smh.


----------



## notoriouslightning (Oct 23, 2013)

I ordered one on sunday from B&H, and I am expecting delivery on this thursday as well. I have already prepared myself for the likelihood of needing to exchange the lens. That aside, B&H is great company and if an exchange is needed they are always a pleasure to deal with. I will update when my lens is received.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

JonB8305 said:


> ...checked out a rental copy of the 24-70 II and it has the same clicking noise, although it's a lot quiter after heavy use.



So, the internal components that are rubbing together to produce the clicking noise wear down with use, reducing the noise? I'm not sure that I'd take that as a good sign. ???


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> JonB8305 said:
> 
> 
> > ...checked out a rental copy of the 24-70 II and it has the same clicking noise, although it's a lot quiter after heavy use.
> ...



It is a very good sign.
A very good sign that you now have small fine metal filings inside of your lens.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll be getting my replacement lens later today from UPS. I'll post back her once I get it. DPReview GearShop was nice enough to overnight air the lens to me right after I called them and discussed with them the noise. I noticed from the UPS tracking that it was being shipped from Amazon's Pennsylvania warehouse. My first was from their New Jersey warehouse. Let's hope I get a different batch as a result. Wishful thinking, perhaps.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am getting mine tomorrow from B&H. I am crossing my fingers, but there is a strong possibility that it will have it. I am just curious... I know that Adorama was doing the same sale, too, but in a shorter window... Anyone bought from Adorama with the clicking issue? What about lens from Amazon? Is this limited to the batch from B&H?


----------



## wfmiller (Oct 23, 2013)

silversurfer96 said:


> I am getting mine tomorrow from B&H. I am crossing my fingers, but there is a strong possibility that it will have it. I am just curious... I know that Adorama was doing the same sale, too, but in a shorter window... Anyone bought from Adorama with the clicking issue? What about lens from Amazon? Is this limited to the batch from B&H?



Mine came from Adorama yesterday and has the same issue!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

silversurfer96 said:


> Anyone bought from Adorama with the clicking issue?



I know of at least one (edit: one other) person who bought the lens from Adorama, and has shipped it back due to the clicking issue.


----------



## wesuri (Oct 23, 2013)

: 8)
: 8)
: 8)
: 8)
: 8)
: 8)
: 8)
"Metal shaving...." 
"goes away with use/time...." 

Comments like these are/is why you should NOT trust everything you read on the internet. 

The clicking sound you guys are hearing is the elements 'crossing' over through the zoom range. Its normal for components to move inside a zoom lenses. (any lens for that fact) This condition was apparent in some of the 24-70mm f2.8 mkI. It does not affect the performance of the lens, nor will it have any adverse effects on its longevity. 
If you are still concerned, just inform the issue with Canon the next time you send your lens into Canon Service. If your lens is under warranty, the manufacturer should be able to make any repairs stated in their policy. 

When its my lens that makes the clicking noise, it doesnt bother me, because i know its a normal part of a zoom lens opperation. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 23, 2013)

wesuri said:


> When its my lens that makes the clicking noise, it doesnt bother me, because i know its a normal part of a zoom lens opperation.



I guess that is why mine doesn't do the clicking noise and is very smooth. It is normal operation and mine must be defective and not normal.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

wesuri said:


> The clicking sound you guys are hearing is the elements 'crossing' over through the zoom range. Its normal for components to move inside a zoom lenses. (any lens for that fact)



Obviously it's normal for components to move inside a zoom lens - how could the focal length change, if nothing moves? Focusing causes movement inside the lens, too. But...how does that explain the silent 24-70/2.8L II lenses that many people (including me) have? Does that mean my silent lens is defective, because it's _not_ making that 'normal' clicking sound? (Edit: I was beaten to the punch on that question!) How about the fact that none of my other zoom lenses make any sort of clicking sound when zoomed? Or the fact that when asked, Canon Service advised someone with a clicking lens to return it to the vendor?

Maybe the clicking noise doesn't represent a problem for long term use, although since this seems to be pretty recent issue, there's no way to know that. But it's definitely not 'normal'. To anyone who wants to gamble with a ±$2K lens with a relatively short (1 year) warranty compared to the expected useful life of the lens, I wish you luck.


----------



## RC (Oct 23, 2013)

Mine is being delivered by end of today. I've practically got my RMA form filled out. 

This break-in period is nonsense IMO.



wesuri said:


> The clicking sound you guys are hearing is the elements 'crossing' over through the zoom range....


This was my initial thought too but of course I have no evidence that this is case. The real concern is the inconsistency. Some lens are noisy while others are quiet, that in itself is enough to be concerned. Therefore if mine is noisy (which I am fully expecting it will be), it's going back.


----------



## digitalpuppy (Oct 23, 2013)

wesuri said:


> Comments like these are/is why you should NOT trust everything you read on the internet.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> When its my lens that makes the clicking noise, it doesnt bother me, because i know its a normal part of a zoom lens opperation.


I appreciate your comments. As one who has never owned a lens of this quality before, I'm worried that these "new" lenses don't have the same response/feel as the 'old' ones. If the experienced users are saying be cautious, and the Canon CSRs are saying that the clicking behavior isn't as expected, then I worry.

Moreover, I plan on doing a bunch of video and the OP's original concern was for the noise induced by the clicking which is unacceptable for my use.

I really hope I get a lens that doesn't have this "feature". :-\


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 23, 2013)

silversurfer96 said:


> I am getting mine tomorrow from B&H. I am crossing my fingers, but there is a strong possibility that it will have it. I am just curious... I know that Adorama was doing the same sale, too, but in a shorter window... Anyone bought from Adorama with the clicking issue? What about lens from Amazon? Is this limited to the batch from B&H?



*UPDATE!!!*

I got my replacement lens just an hour ago. It is from the older batch. It was manufactured in October of 2012 with the old style side squeeze lens cap. And here are my observations:

1) It does *NOT* tick or click whatsoever when I turn the zoom ring! YES!

2) The zoom ring is less tight to turn vs the new 2013. It's smooth just like my 24-105. I felt I needed to use about 30% more force to zoom in and out with the 2013 unit I returned.

3) It nailed focus without any AF Micro Adjustments. It's sharper than the replacement based on controlled tests both at MFD and at infinity. Copy variation I suppose.

4) AF seems a smidge faster and less loud. Again, I'm attributing this to copy variation.

So all in all, I'm very extremely happy now. It now truly blows away all my other lenses including my primes at the same focal length...maybe not the new 40mm STM but it's close. At this point, I'm submitting my rebate and putting my 24-105 on eBay. 

I am not sure what to say to folks who have the ticking issue. I personally chose to swap mine and it paid off. I just would be bothered by it each time I used it with the noise. It may not pan out to much. Honestly, I'm afraid that if I were to sell it in a few years, the new buyer may return it. But that's just me being anal about such things. $1699 is still a lot of money for a hobby. 

FWIW, I also swapped out my new 85mm f1.8 recently after my first copy had a decentered element and had huge amounts of CA at 1.8. The replacement was sharper by miles and had almost no CA even at 1.8. I know it's a consumer grade lens so it's probably not held to as tight standards.

Good luck to all members regardless of what you choose to do. At the end of the day, it's the image you capture that matters. If you aren't sure about your copy, go to your local photography store and test one of their copies. Canon will stand behind you...until the warranty runs out. But I personally hate to have someone open up my lens and get dust all over the elements on the inside. That would bother me even more.


----------



## Vigood (Oct 23, 2013)

silversurfer96 said:


> I am getting mine tomorrow from B&H. I am crossing my fingers, but there is a strong possibility that it will have it. I am just curious... I know that Adorama was doing the same sale, too, but in a shorter window... Anyone bought from Adorama with the clicking issue? What about lens from Amazon? Is this limited to the batch from B&H?



I originally bought my 24-70mm from Amazon during the $1699 deal. This copy was dated Apr 2013 with the new center cap and has no clicking issue. Since Amazon charges Tax in CA, I am planning to return mine back to Amazon and I purchased another one from Adorama which I just received an hour ago. It is also dated Apr 2013 and this one does have clicking issue.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Oct 23, 2013)

dsc888,
I am glad that there is a happy ending story for you. I am excited that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Like you, this is a hobby for me and yes, short of a penny, $1700 is alot of money. Therefore, we expect nothing less, short of perfection. I saw your posting on depreview as well. Congrats to your new lens. Happy shooting...


----------



## Tonyphotos (Oct 23, 2013)

Can anyone post a video or audio with this clicking sound? I would appreciate that, thank you!


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 23, 2013)

silversurfer96 said:


> dsc888,
> I am glad that there is a happy ending story for you. I am excited that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Like you, this is a hobby for me and yes, short of a penny, $1700 is alot of money. Therefore, we expect nothing less, short of perfection. I saw your posting on depreview as well. Congrats to your new lens. Happy shooting...



silversurfer96,

Thank you! I appreciate your post. I kept my Mk1 for almost a decade and paid $1350 for it back in 2003 from B&H. Adjusted for inflation, the new MkII should cost about $1650 or so in today's money. So $1699 was a no brainer. Plus GearShop is still offering a $50 instant discount if you create a gear list on their site...owned by DPReview and Amazon, of course. 

But I hear what you are saying. As much as I do know that even L lenses are mass produced goods, I want the one I pay for with my hard earned money to be as close to perfect as possible. Nice catch on the DPReview post ;D I thought I would get better responses there but it seems more folks hang around here instead. Happy Shooting to you as well.


----------



## longtallkarl (Oct 23, 2013)

i just got my 24-70 from b&h also from the $1699 deal. it has a march '13 date code, and thankfully no clicking while zooming. just thought i'd add that to the data pool...

-k


----------



## digitalpuppy (Oct 23, 2013)

longtallkarl said:


> i just got my 24-70 from b&h also from the $1699 deal. it has a march '13 date code, and thankfully no clicking while zooming. just thought i'd add that to the data pool...
> 
> -k


Wow! That's great to read. I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## wfmiller (Oct 24, 2013)

I talked with CPS and the Techies on the 800 number. They both said that clicking is not good and to send it back or in to them to get it repaired. They said it is NOT NORMAL!!

I am sending mine back tomorrow and requesting a replacement. Talked to the dealer about the replacement and he said that they will check it out before they send it to me!! That works!!

Good or bad normal or not I am not taking any chances!!!


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 24, 2013)

longtallkarl said:


> i just got my 24-70 from b&h also from the $1699 deal. it has a march '13 date code, and thankfully no clicking while zooming. just thought i'd add that to the data pool...
> 
> -k



Great to hear about your luck! Thanks for sharing. Now this has got me wondering about the possibility of a very large batch of lenses that are perhaps just "slightly" out of spec.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 24, 2013)

RC said:


> Mine is being delivered by end of today.



Please let us know when you have had a change to use and test your lens a bit. Hope yours is nice and quiet.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 24, 2013)

wfmiller said:


> I talked with CPS and the Techies on the 800 number. They both said that clicking is not good and to send it back or in to them to get it repaired. They said it is NOT NORMAL!!



Thanks for your input. That was interesting. I went and tested every zoom lens I have and an old Tamron 28-300 and even my very first el cheapo Canon 28-80. NONE of them made the ticking noise. So I personally feel good that I swapped for a quiet unit. For all we know, this may all pan out to be nothing at all but I didn't want to find out I was wrong when I have to pay out of pocket for repairs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2013)

wfmiller said:


> I talked with CPS and the Techies on the 800 number. They both said that clicking is not good and to send it back or in to them to get it repaired. They said it is NOT NORMAL!!



Allow me to re-order a previous post so that it makes sense:



wesuri said:


> "The clicking sound you guys are hearing is the elements 'crossing' over through the zoom range. Its normal..."
> 
> Comments like these are/is why you should NOT trust everything you read on the internet.



: 8)


----------



## RC (Oct 24, 2013)

RC said:


> Mine is being delivered by end of today. I've practically got my RMA form filled out.



Just got my lens (20 minutes ago) and no clicking sound  ;D 8) (shocked, happy, cool!)

Date code is March, 2013 with the new style lens cap. Got the day off tomorrow to play with my lens. Once it tests good, I'll cut out the barcode out and send it in for my $300 Amex card.

What a long day, UPS didn't show up until after 7:00 PM. Felt like a kid waiting for Santa.

BTW, that lens cap is very nice, I think I may have to replace my others.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 24, 2013)

RC said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is being delivered by end of today. I've practically got my RMA form filled out.
> ...



Congrats ...yes, the lens cap is nice....canon is too stubborn to change I guess?


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 24, 2013)

RC said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is being delivered by end of today. I've practically got my RMA form filled out.
> ...



Awesome! Glad to see others getting problem free 2013 lenses. Now make sure you like the optics and then cut out the barcode ;D


----------



## M.ST (Oct 24, 2013)

Send the lens back and demand a perfect one.

I know the sound from the first production series lenses. The prototypes works fine, but Canon had first massive problems with the mass production. That´s why Canon put the lens a few month later on the market.


----------



## vanshyosaka (Oct 24, 2013)

I got this email from canon customer service regarding the clicking issue:

Dear XXXX XXX:

Thank you for contacting Canon product support regarding your question about the EF 24-70mm f2.8 II USM.

The clicking sound you are hearing as long as it is light is normal. If you find the sound to be excessive, it is suggested that you have the lens evaluated at a Factory Service Center. As long as the lens is operating properly, you should be fine.

Please let us know if you have any other questions or concerns. Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,

XXXX
Technical Support Representative

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope this information is helpful to u guys.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 24, 2013)

vanshyosaka said:


> ........, you should be fine............



Nothing inspires confidence like the phrase "you should be fine"..........sheesh.....

BTW, mine was from Adorama, so this isn't just a B&H issue. The first three digits of my serial were 032, which is supposed to be March 2013 batch/lot 2. 

I hope to get my replacement next week. Glad to hear others are getting working replacements....


----------



## wfmiller (Oct 24, 2013)

docsmith said:


> vanshyosaka said:
> 
> 
> > ........, you should be fine............
> ...





Same here, Adorama with the same three digits!! Mine is heading back today and I will be getting a replacement!!


----------



## silversurfer96 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just received mine today from B&H. I ordered it last Wed and shipped out last Thursday. Came to found that it Nov 2012 batch, with the old side squeeze. I am at the office. I am hoping that I don't have the clicking sound.


----------



## cmedlar (Oct 24, 2013)

I am glad I am not the only one having this issue. I thought I was nuts. I'm actually on my 5th copy of this lens from B&H, I have requested over and over for them to send me a copy of this lens NOT made in March 2013 starting with serial 032 and every single one I get is that one. I want to keep this order open because I got the lens for $1699 (after the eventual rebate). 

I just got off the phone with Canon and they said they aren't aware of it but when I receive the lens back from the exchange to call and have them listen over the phone (I have had some loud enough to hear easily over the phone). I would suggest everyone with this issue call 1-800-OKCANON (and asking for technical support) so there is more documentation on this. Perhaps Canon will issue a recall of some sort and we can all help each other out. Luckily I can still return mine but there are people who can't

Sorry for the long post but this issue has been driving me nuts as I have been around tons of copies that don't make any noise.

As you all know the lens takes incredible pictures but it's hard to justify dealing with this clicking noise. Not to mention I can hear it in my videos too.


----------



## 1kind (Oct 24, 2013)

cmedlar said:


> I am glad I am not the only one having this issue. I thought I was nuts. I'm actually on my 5th copy of this lens from B&H, I have requested over and over for them to send me a copy of this lens NOT made in March 2013 starting with serial 032 and every single one I get is that one. I want to keep this order open because I got the lens for $1699 (after the eventual rebate).
> 
> I just got off the phone with Canon and they said they aren't aware of it but when I receive the lens back from the exchange to call and have them listen over the phone (I have had some loud enough to hear easily over the phone). I would suggest everyone with this issue call 1-800-OKCANON (and asking for technical support) so there is more documentation on this. Perhaps Canon will issue a recall of some sort and we can all help each other out. Luckily I can still return mine but there are people who can't
> 
> ...


That's because the item is being plucked by the warehouse and shipped. For all we know, they may not even have older lenses.


----------



## RC (Oct 25, 2013)

Lots of disappointment and frustration today will benefit others once all these returns finally show up on Canon's refurb store. Have no idea how long this cycle takes ( from buyer back to seller, to Canon, thru refurb process, to online store) but I'd be watching the refurb store like a hawk in the weeks to come if I was in the market.

I still can't believe I lucked out and got a good copy.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Oct 25, 2013)

Working from home today. Yeap, I confirmed that my copy does not have the clicking issue. Luckily, I got the Nov 12 batch from B&H. I am not sure how many of the 2012 they had at the time of the sale, but guess I got lucky with one of the 2012 copy. Happy camper now. Best of luck to all who has the lens with the clicking. I am hoping that either the retailer or Canon can come through for you.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey everybody 

Got my 24-70 mk II yesterday, no clicking at all.

From Canon Europe though

Zoom ring is a bit tighter than I imagined it would be though


----------



## RC (Oct 25, 2013)

Sabaki said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> Got my 24-70 mk II yesterday, no clicking at all.
> 
> ...


Mine too, tight like my 24-105. I was expecting it to be more like my 70-200 II or 16-35 II. Maybe has something to do the with the design of external zooming to maintain weather seal.


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 26, 2013)

dsc888 said:


> *UPDATE!!!*
> 
> I got my replacement lens just an hour ago. It is from the older batch. It was manufactured in October of 2012 with the old style side squeeze lens cap. And here are my observations:
> 
> ...



yay! great news. my replacement that I got back in June is also an October 2012 copy and is an absolute beauty  very sharp at both ends of the range, 0 AF microadjustment needed etc..


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 26, 2013)

also just to add a comment for those who say their 2013 copies have no clicking sound. or for other people just reading this thread out of curiosity. the sound isn't a loud 'mechanical' click like a safe vault dial ;D it's a more like the faint sound you can make when gently parting your mouth/lips when wet  i know that sounds an odd description but it's the best way I can describe it.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 26, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> yay! great news. my replacement that I got back in June is also an October 2012 copy and is an absolute beauty  very sharp at both ends of the range, 0 AF microadjustment needed etc..



Terrific! Glad the earlier batches seem to be working out for a few of us here. I still wonder what Canon did with the March 032 batch that caused all this.


----------



## zaku178 (Oct 26, 2013)

Darn, i just got my 24-70mm ii replacement from B&H today (first one had 2 tiny bubbles within the lens) from the March 2013 batch. Can definitely hear the ticking sounds in a quiet room when rotating the lens slowly. Sucks to have to exchange for another copy again!


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 26, 2013)

dsc888 said:


> lastcoyote said:
> 
> 
> > yay! great news. my replacement that I got back in June is also an October 2012 copy and is an absolute beauty  very sharp at both ends of the range, 0 AF microadjustment needed etc..
> ...



i don't think the one that i replaced back in may with the clicking sound was a march copy. i seem to remember it had a february 2013 date code. so don't think the problem is confined to that march batch.

i feel for those who have this problem. yes, as someone pointed out they are still fine optically but being the fastidious type of person that i am it would annoy me every time i used it.
surprised that a few here are still able to get 2012 replacements. great news but that can't go on forever...obviously. just hope canon will be looking in to changing this for future production.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 26, 2013)

Anyone have any later version than March? Does it still
Click?


----------



## pensive tomato (Oct 26, 2013)

I previously reported that my March 2013 copy of the 24-70mm (serial number beginning 032) does not make a clicking noise when zooming. I've been using my lens as usual for about 6 months, but all these additional reports got me checking my lens again.

After many tests in a completely quiet room with my ears right next to the lens, I report that I can hear a very faint single click sound as the lens barrel expands past the 50mm mark (like a tiny spring or the inner cams moving into place). This sound is really faint -even the zoom ring moving is louder-, and it takes moving the zoom ring very slowly to even catch it. This is not what you guys are talking about, right?


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 26, 2013)

pensive tomato said:


> I previously reported that my March 2013 copy of the 24-70mm (serial number beginning 032) does not make a clicking noise when zooming. I've been using my lens as usual for about 6 months, but all these additional reports got me checking my lens again.
> 
> After many tests in a completely quiet room with my ears right next to the lens, I report that I can hear a very faint single click sound as the lens barrel expands past the 50mm mark (like a tiny spring or the inner cams moving into place). This sound is really faint -even the zoom ring moving is louder-, and it takes moving the zoom ring very slowly to even catch it. This is not what you guys are talking about, right?



no that doesn't sound like it at all.


----------



## pensive tomato (Oct 26, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> no that doesn't sound like it at all.



Great, thanks for the clarification! Then I think I'm the only one who's reported a 032 copy working fine. I'm glad that you got a good replacement, as the 24-70mm is one fine lens (when up to spec).


----------



## digitalpuppy (Oct 26, 2013)

pensive tomato said:


> I previously reported that my March 2013 copy of the 24-70mm (serial number beginning 032) does not make a clicking noise when zooming. I've been using my lens as usual for about 6 months, but all these additional reports got me checking my lens again.
> 
> After many tests in a completely quiet room with my ears right next to the lens, I report that I can hear a very faint single click sound as the lens barrel expands past the 50mm mark (like a tiny spring or the inner cams moving into place). This sound is really faint -even the zoom ring moving is louder-, and it takes moving the zoom ring very slowly to even catch it. This is not what you guys are talking about, right?



This is exactly my experience, PT! 

After purchasing the lens from B&H and discovering this thread, I was hyper-sensitive when I opened the box and tested the lens. I can only hear a faint sound when moving the zoom ring really slowly. 

My build is 031 (March 2013) with the center-pinch cap.


----------



## Northstar (Oct 26, 2013)

digitalpuppy said:


> pensive tomato said:
> 
> 
> > I previously reported that my March 2013 copy of the 24-70mm (serial number beginning 032) does not make a clicking noise when zooming. I've been using my lens as usual for about 6 months, but all these additional reports got me checking my lens again.
> ...




I'm with you guys....as PT described, that is similar to my experience. march 2013 build

extremely sharp lens though...so I'm good, I'm just going to forget about it.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 26, 2013)

zaku178 said:


> ... (first one had 2 tiny bubbles within the lens)...



...and B&H turned right around and sent it to me. I was, at first, pleased to get a copy with a November 2012 date code, but your post got me thinking. I hadn't specifically checked for this issue (bubbles within the lens) but sure enough, a close examination (using a magnifying glass and looking through the lens with both front and rear lens caps off) revealed two very tiny bubbles, somewhere in one of the inner elements it would seem. Nuts! Back to B&H it'll go and, like so many others here, I'll sadly wait for the replacement...that'll probably have the clicking issue and will have to be returned. Over and over. If not for the $1699 price, I'd probably just bag it and ask for a refund.


----------



## D. (Oct 26, 2013)

The 24-70 II I purchased recently from Amazon had a build date of Oct. 2012. It did not make any clicking sounds when zooming; however, it appears that it may have a centering issue. When I compared shots of the 24-70 II vs. my 24-105, the corners of the 24-105 were sharper than the 24-70 II at equivalent focal lengths and apertures (save for at 24mm). Since this should definitely not be the case, back in the box it went. One more thing to keep in mind when evaluating your new lens as it seems many people are having issues with their recent purchase.


----------



## zaku178 (Oct 28, 2013)

strange... after zooming in and out several more times the faint ticking sound seems to have gone away. Wonder if I should keep this now or wait a few more days of use?


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 29, 2013)

zaku178 said:


> strange... after zooming in and out several more times the faint ticking sound seems to have gone away. Wonder if I should keep this now or wait a few more days of use?



well all i'd i say is that when I had a clicking copy there was a couple of times i thought or tried to convince myself it had improved or almost gone away but then it came back louder again. can't remember now but i think it seemed like it wasn't so bad when not using it for a day or so and then after using it for a bit it was there again. temperature maybe affects it ?? who knows.


----------



## zaku178 (Oct 29, 2013)

I wonder how some of you guys were able to exchange more than once? I just did a live chat with a rep today and they said they would only do a refund (no exchanges because I already did an exchange). Anyone have the same experience with B&H?


----------



## jstricker (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought the 24-70 2.8 II during the recent price drop from Amazon, and both copies of the lens have had a clicking noise. It's not horrendously loud, but it's certainly noticeable enough to make me worry something is wrong inside the lens.

I recorded a short video and the on-board mic picked up the clicking fairly well. Is this the same clicking noise you guys are talking about?

Canon 24-70 f/2.8 II Zoom Ring Clicking Noise


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 30, 2013)

zaku178 said:


> I wonder how some of you guys were able to exchange more than once? I just did a live chat with a rep today and they said they would only do a refund (no exchanges because I already did an exchange). Anyone have the same experience with B&H?



Call on the phone and talk to someone.
They will do several exchanges, and I have done several on one lens before.
That is why they get all of my business, they have decent customer service.


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 30, 2013)

jstricker said:


> I bought the 24-70 2.8 II during the recent price drop from Amazon, and both copies of the lens have had a clicking noise. It's not horrendously loud, but it's certainly noticeable enough to make me worry something is wrong inside the lens.
> 
> I recorded a short video and the on-board mic picked up the clicking fairly well. Is this the same clicking noise you guys are talking about?
> 
> Canon 24-70 f/2.8 II Zoom Ring Clicking Noise



yep the clicking sound is the one that you can hear in your clip the most when returning zoom (zooming out to 24mm). the normal zoom 'shooshing' sound is very emphasised in that video too, but in reality/actual use you tend to just hear the clicking sound on it's own as it sounds in your video.


----------



## dsc888 (Oct 30, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> yep the clicking sound is the one that you can hear in your clip the most when returning zoom (zooming out to 24mm). the normal zoom 'shooshing' sound is very emphasised in that video too, but in reality/actual use you tend to just hear the clicking sound on it's own as it sounds in your video.



Same here! That's the EXACT sound I had. It reminds me of an old Citizens watch that I used to have when I used t wind up the spring at the 3 o' clock position dial. The swoosh is normal with all lenses. The tick tick tick is not. I would swap it until it's perfect.


----------



## zaku178 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow your clicking is pretty darn loud. The clicking on my lens is intermittent after zooming in and out several times the faint clicking sound would disappear then after a while if you start playing with the zoom barrel again you'll hear the faint clicking sound but its no where as loud as yours.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> jstricker said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the 24-70 2.8 II during the recent price drop from Amazon, and both copies of the lens have had a clicking noise. It's not horrendously loud, but it's certainly noticeable enough to make me worry something is wrong inside the lens.
> ...


I have it with mine too! I sent mine in to Canon under warranty and they tore it apart, tested it, cleaned it and sent it back in a jiffy. 

They said nothing was wrong with it. It still makes the noise..


----------



## docsmith (Oct 31, 2013)

Just got my replacement 24-70 II. Again, 032. Again, clicking sound. Again...going back.

Edit--for those talking about a "soft" clicking...I opened both of mine in my office with typically office background noise. I heard the clicking just playing with the lens. It was obvious, not subtle.


----------



## Methodical (Oct 31, 2013)

lastcoyote said:


> also just to add a comment for those who say their 2013 copies have no clicking sound. or for other people just reading this thread out of curiosity. the sound isn't a loud 'mechanical' click like a safe vault dial ;D it's a more like the faint sound you can make when gently parting your mouth/lips when wet  i know that sounds an odd description but it's the best way I can describe it.



Well, if what you describe is the sound, I don't have any clicking/ticking noise with my 032 coded lens, however, I would sure like to see/hear a video of the sound to confirm. I place my ear right at the zoom ring and turn it fast and slow and there's no sound at all. I purchased from Adorama on 10/25.

Does anyone have a video of this sound? It's odd that out of all the issues here, no one has posted a video of the sound.


----------



## docsmith (Oct 31, 2013)

Methodical said:


> Does anyone have a video of this sound? It's odd that out of all the issues here, no one has posted a video of the sound.



Go back one page (pg 8) on this thread. There is a video of the sound, best starting around 16 seconds into the video. Mine is actually a bit louder (based on clicking sound vs zoom movement sound).


----------



## Methodical (Oct 31, 2013)

docsmith said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a video of this sound? It's odd that out of all the issues here, no one has posted a video of the sound.
> ...



Yep, I just found it. I read through all pages, but just before finishing page 8, I posted. It was the last post on that page.

After listening to that video, I am good to go. Mine does not make that sound at all.

Thanks.


----------



## wfmiller (Oct 31, 2013)

Methodical said:


> docsmith said:
> 
> 
> > Methodical said:
> ...



You are one of the lucky ones then!! I am getting my third replacement today from Adorama, hopefully it will be a good one. The last one I received was ridiculously loud clicking/ticking. You hear it all the way while zooming from 70-24mm. They were all 032 vintage BTW!!


----------



## wfmiller (Oct 31, 2013)

Third time was the charm, smooth and silent!! April build 042 !!
;D


----------



## lastcoyote (Oct 31, 2013)

wfmiller said:


> Third time was the charm, smooth and silent!! April build 042 !!
> ;D



tremendous! 
so i wonder if it's been properly sorted/addressed in the more recent builds? seems to me that most reports of the clicky ones are early 2013. lots on the 032 build by the sounds of it from this thread and other forums. pretty sure the clicky one I had replaced was a february 2013 build.


----------



## Methodical (Nov 1, 2013)

wfmiller said:


> Methodical said:
> 
> 
> > docsmith said:
> ...



And boy am I happy. I did not want to go through the exchange thingy.


----------



## jstricker (Nov 3, 2013)

I received my third copy of the lens from Amazon a couple days ago, and this one clicks just as much as the previous two. I'm not having much luck; if the price wasn't so good, I would have probably just returned it. Does anyone know if Amazon imposes a limit on the number of item exchanges?


----------



## docsmith (Nov 8, 2013)

Received my third one from Adorama just now. 062 code. I moved the zoom, I heard the click once...then I moved the zoom about 5 more times, I never heard it again. I'll take it home this weekend and run it through its paces. But hopefully this is a winner.


----------



## Zen (Nov 8, 2013)

Not sure how you read a serial number. Everyone on here is quoting "032" and "062". Out of curiosity I looked at my copy, ser. # 9515005637, appearing on the bottom of the barrel. What does that mean?

BTW, I've checked mine twice, in quiet rooms, and all I get is a whirring/hissing sound, just like anything that turns in close tolerance to something else. No clicking!

Thanks for any info you can provide.

Zen ???


----------



## RC (Nov 8, 2013)

Zen said:


> Not sure how you read a serial number. Everyone on here is quoting "032" and "062". Out of curiosity I looked at my copy, ser. # 9515005637, appearing on the bottom of the barrel. What does that mean?


This is what I've been going by:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/canon-lenses/canon-lens-aging.aspx


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 8, 2013)

After returning the lens (Nov 2012 build) that had two tiny bubbles in one of the inner elements, I received the replacement from B&H yesterday. This one (a Feb 2013 build) is, as far as I can tell, perfect...completely silent with no clicking and very sharp optically. Yesterday, I saw a notice on Amazon that said that they were temporarily halting the sale of this lens due to there being a problem with their available stock, which led me to believe they've had a lot of these lenses returned with the clicking problem.


----------



## Zen (Nov 8, 2013)

RC said:


> Zen said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how you read a serial number. Everyone on here is quoting "032" and "062". Out of curiosity I looked at my copy, ser. # 9515005637, appearing on the bottom of the barrel. What does that mean?
> ...




Thanks. According to that, mine was built in Oct, 2012. As I said, no issues whatever.

Zen ;D


----------



## zaku178 (Nov 10, 2013)

ChrisM said:


> After returning the lens (Nov 2012 build) that had two tiny bubbles in one of the inner elements, I received the replacement from B&H yesterday. This one (a Feb 2013 build) is, as far as I can tell, perfect...completely silent with no clicking and very sharp optically. Yesterday, I saw a notice on Amazon that said that they were temporarily halting the sale of this lens due to there being a problem with their available stock, which led me to believe they've had a lot of these lenses returned with the clicking problem.



So your February has no sound at all even in a faint room? I returned a March (03) build and got a February (02) build and this one has a faint ticking sound that occurs more often than the 03 build I returned. Guess I'll have to swap out for the 3rd time *sigh.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 10, 2013)

zaku178 said:


> ChrisM said:
> 
> 
> > After returning the lens (Nov 2012 build) that had two tiny bubbles in one of the inner elements, I received the replacement from B&H yesterday. This one (a Feb 2013 build) is, as far as I can tell, perfect...completely silent with no clicking and very sharp optically. Yesterday, I saw a notice on Amazon that said that they were temporarily halting the sale of this lens due to there being a problem with their available stock, which led me to believe they've had a lot of these lenses returned with the clicking problem.
> ...



Nope...definitely no clicking. This thread has made me a bit, um, paranoid, so I've tested the lens for clicking at least two dozen times. Fast zooming...slow zooming...holding the lens right up to my ear...listening in several different rooms in the house ('course, it doesn't help that I collect antique wall clocks...from which the metronomic ticking is a *good* thing). Not even a _faint_ clicking from the lens. Just the normal 'swoosh' during zooming.

Sorry to hear you got a clicking February build. After reading that 'Lastcoyote' got an (02) "clicker", I was afraid mine would click (after reading the serial # on the box) before I even unboxed it. But like those few people who got a silent March 2013 model, perhaps I lucked out in getting a silent February 2013 model. Whew. With 'Murphy' as my last name, luck doesn't always follow me.


----------



## lux (Nov 16, 2013)

just got a refurb from canon. 032. no clicking


----------



## dsc888 (Nov 16, 2013)

*UPDATE...AGAIN!!!*

Hey Guys,

I thought I do a little update regarding my situation with this lens. As you may have read in this thread a few weeks back, I returned a "Ticking" March 2013 copy to GearShop (Amazon) and got a good October 2012 unit and was happy. Well, a few days after I posted, I discovered my lens had a very soft lower left corner from 24mm to about 35mm at f2.8 which indicated a decentered element. This time I decided to return my lens for a refund all together. 

Fast forward to a few days ago and I started itching for the 24-70mm II again and found out that I could get it for $1999 via Greentoe.com by naming my own price. Adorama sold it for that price and I had it in my hands in under 24 hours. Upon opening the package, I shuddered at the sight of the "032" serial number. I had hoped that Adorama would ship newer batches by now since some here have gotten April 2013 lenses. And indeed, the zoom ticked while zooming out from 70mm back to 24mm. I was ready to RMA it back to them...

I figured that I test out the lens while I had it in my possession since it was a Friday and any exchange won't occur till Monday anyway. This copy was very sharp...sharper than the prior 2 by a bit at 24mm and slightly so at 70mm. AF was dead on...No micro-adjustments needed. Nice! I had played with it on my 5D3 for an hour or so and I started noticing that I was NOT hearing any noise anymore. Interesting, I thought! So I went into a silent room and zoomed out from 70mm to 24mm. And it was 90% gone! I had to leave for work at that point so I had to put everything away for the day.

I came home tonight and played with the zoom ring immediately after dinner. It was still 90% improved. I can hear it faintly but I needed to put my ear right up to the barrel of the lens and listen in total silence to catch it. My hope is that it will slowly improve to the point where it is undetectable in a week or two. And at this point, I think this is a keeper. 3rd time's the charm it seems. But I will keep an ear out to see if it worsens over time. It honestly doesn't bother me at this point. And reports of later June lenses ticking isn't giving me confidence either. 

Sorry for the long post, folks. But I felt I had to share my story with you. I feel I can take the noise off my mind now and simply enjoy photography again. I'm blown away at how wonderful this lens is. I'd just wish it was a tad sharper at 70mm where I tend to use it more for portraits. And I'd also wish it was sharper at MFD. But what matters is that the optics is fantastics and the AF accuracy is super, ultra consistent. I tested the lens with small printed text multiple times and I manually turned the focus ring so it that was OOF from MFD to infinity and it nailed the focus each and every time. That was my biggest complaint when I had the Mark I. 

Good luck folks! Please keep us all posted if you had a bad copy.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 16, 2013)

RC said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody
> ...



The stiffer zoom is a little disappointing to me as well. I also was hoping for it to be more like my 70-200.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 16, 2013)

Northstar said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



Mine has loosened up so I'm suspecting they all will over time, otherwise the zoom lock would be as useful as a c**k flavored lollipop ...


----------



## zaku178 (Nov 21, 2013)

*sigh 4th lens from B&H and this one is a 062 and of the 4 this one has the loudest click.


----------



## dsc888 (Nov 21, 2013)

zaku178 said:


> *sigh 4th lens from B&H and this one is a 062 and of the 4 this one has the loudest click.



Oh man! Sorry to hear about your latest unit having the ticking. Why don't you try and use it for a few days and see how it works out. Mine has almost completely quieted down to the point where I have to put my ear to within an inch of the lens in a silent room to hear it. And it's an 032 that clicked right out of the box. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Ruined (Nov 26, 2013)

*Now we have someone whose 24-70 II lens developed a squeaking noise over time:*
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18290.0

I would avoid this lens entirely if you plan to shoot video, as it appears many will develop this zoom noise issue even if they seemed fine at first. Canon also told this individual the squeak was "normal." Not cool, whatever is causing it must not be cheap to fix...

Hopefully the 24-70 IS redesign will come sooner rather than later to replace this apparently faulty zoom design/manufacturing of the 24-70 II... Unacceptable for a $2200 lens!


----------



## zaku178 (Dec 2, 2013)

I guess 5th time is the charm, got a 06 again and this time no ticking, no bubbles on the lens, and no squeaking sounds from zooming in and out on the zoom barrel.


----------



## entlassen (Dec 3, 2013)

I can't believe this thread was originally made in June. Is there anyone who picked this lens up around Black Friday (via the $1799 sales @ B&H/Amazon) who has gotten a copy with the problem? In other words, is it safe to order now, or is the problem still ongoing even now in early December?


----------



## zaku178 (Dec 3, 2013)

entlassen said:


> I can't believe this thread was originally made in June. Is there anyone who picked this lens up around Black Friday (via the $1799 sales @ B&H/Amazon) who has gotten a copy with the problem? In other words, is it safe to order now, or is the problem still ongoing even now in early December?



It's all by luck, I've had ticking copies from 02, 04, and 06 serials. I got a ticking 06 in mid November and I was lucky my new 06 copy did not tick or squeak.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah, my mind is blown too, as I thought I just had a bad luck, but it seems I was just one out of very many with same issue.

I have used the 2470 almost exclusively, and a lot, and so far mine does not have the squeak. And for someone from canon stating it's normal? Wow, I would be rather upset..


----------



## Ruined (Dec 5, 2013)

zaku178 said:


> entlassen said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe this thread was originally made in June. Is there anyone who picked this lens up around Black Friday (via the $1799 sales @ B&H/Amazon) who has gotten a copy with the problem? In other words, is it safe to order now, or is the problem still ongoing even now in early December?
> ...



...YET!


----------



## Ruined (Dec 5, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Yeah, my mind is blown too, as I thought I just had a bad luck, but it seems I was just one out of very many with same issue.
> 
> I have used the 2470 almost exclusively, and a lot, and so far mine does not have the squeak. And for someone from canon stating it's normal? Wow, I would be rather upset..



It is unacceptable, yeah, and I bet expensive to fix given how many lenses are affected. Amazon had to pull down the product page for some time which indicates a lot of people were returning them.

I, too, am wary of the build quality of this lens. And still ticked they failed to implement image stabilization like Tamron did, who are apparently innovative now


----------



## entlassen (Dec 5, 2013)

The $1699 price is back again. But is it safe to pull the trigger?!


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 5, 2013)

I haven't been following this thread. I just got mine abt 10 days ago. So far no problem at all. No clicking noise. Mine appears to have been made in aug2013 if I'm reading correctly.


----------



## entlassen (Dec 5, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> I haven't been following this thread. I just got mine abt 10 days ago. So far no problem at all. No clicking noise. Mine appears to have been made in aug2013 if I'm reading correctly.



May I ask what are the first 3 digits of the serial, and from which store?


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 5, 2013)

entlassen said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been following this thread. I just got mine abt 10 days ago. So far no problem at all. No clicking noise. Mine appears to have been made in aug2013 if I'm reading correctly.
> ...



082 buydig.com


----------



## b7a4 (Dec 5, 2013)

What does this clicking sound like?


----------



## entlassen (Dec 5, 2013)

sunnyVan said:


> entlassen said:
> 
> 
> > sunnyVan said:
> ...



Thanks. I'm glad to see that they are slowly move forward in the batch months.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 5, 2013)

It is pretty upsetting that Canon allowed such QC issues on any lens much less a premium lens for so long.

I am on my 4th copy. This one is optically fine, no click, no squeak, but a single very tiny bubble in the front element. I can't find any impact on IQ, and may keep this copy, largely because I am more concerned about what problem the next lens I get has given everything I have read in this thread.

BTW, my tally: first copy: 032-loud clicking, second copy: 032-loud clicking, third copy: 062-AFMA/softness issues at 70 mm, and 4th copy: bubble in front element.

So, I'll either keep this copy, send it in to Canon under warranty, or I will return it for a refund and keep my 24-105 for at least another year.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 5, 2013)

docsmith said:


> It is pretty upsetting that Canon allowed such QC issues on any lens much less a premium lens for so long.
> 
> I am on my 4th copy. This one is optically fine, no click, no squeak, but a single very tiny bubble in the front element. I can't find any impact on IQ, and may keep this copy, largely because I am more concerned about what problem the next lens I get has given everything I have read in this thread.
> 
> ...



Its a $2299 lens. Any bubble, even small, is unacceptable IMO. That is a major defect... if it was $250 noname brand okay, but even with the double dip its still $1700. Get either refund or fixed IMO.


----------



## spicytofu (Dec 9, 2013)

So I would like to add to this post, just received mine at work. I am in a normal office building with HVAC running and IMMEDIATELY, I knew there was something wrong with the zoom. Zooming in to 70mm sounded find, but zooming out to 24mm I noticed clicks. Thinking I was going insane, I did it several times hoping it would go away. It did not. So like many and not so many others on here, I was one of the unlucky ones. Batch number is 032xx. I hate to go thru the hassle of returning so Im deciding if i can just live with it and then do an RMA towards the end of the warranty period. (Im betting that I will receive another 032 replacement anyways)

Anyone who has the clicks, any word on IQ? And also, I shipped it to my work. Anyone did the same and is/are having issues with Canon rebates?

Thanks


----------



## Ruined (Dec 9, 2013)

spicytofu said:


> So I would like to add to this post, just received mine at work. I am in a normal office building with HVAC running and IMMEDIATELY, I knew there was something wrong with the zoom. Zooming in to 70mm sounded find, but zooming out to 24mm I noticed clicks. Thinking I was going insane, I did it several times hoping it would go away. It did not. So like many and not so many others on here, I was one of the unlucky ones. Batch number is 032xx. I hate to go thru the hassle of returning so Im deciding if i can just live with it and then do an RMA towards the end of the warranty period. (Im betting that I will receive another 032 replacement anyways)
> 
> Anyone who has the clicks, any word on IQ? And also, I shipped it to my work. Anyone did the same and is/are having issues with Canon rebates?
> 
> Thanks



If you don't like the clicks you should immediately return the unit to the retailer for refund or replacement.

The reason I state this is because Canon repair has been sending unrepaired lenses back to individuals in this thread and others informing them that clicks and squeaks when zooming are "normal" operation for this lens. In other words, you are going to have a hard time getting Canon to fix it, so save yourself the greater hassle later by going through the lesser hassle of exchanging it or returning for refund now. I would assume this is because the cost of fixing the clicks/squeaks is large likely due to the scale of the problem.


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 9, 2013)

spicytofu said:


> So I would like to add to this post, just received mine at work. I am in a normal office building with HVAC running and IMMEDIATELY, I knew there was something wrong with the zoom. Zooming in to 70mm sounded find, but zooming out to 24mm I noticed clicks. Thinking I was going insane, I did it several times hoping it would go away. It did not. So like many and not so many others on here, I was one of the unlucky ones. Batch number is 032xx. I hate to go thru the hassle of returning so Im deciding if i can just live with it and then do an RMA towards the end of the warranty period. (Im betting that I will receive another 032 replacement anyways)
> 
> Anyone who has the clicks, any word on IQ? And also, I shipped it to my work. Anyone did the same and is/are having issues with Canon rebates?
> 
> Thanks



You paid such a hefty sum and you're willing to live with imperfection? You're too nice a customer. Try another seller.


----------



## naturephotoenthusiast (Dec 15, 2013)

I got mine this week from B&H and first three digits are 072 and it does make tick tick sound......

This is the third one from 032, 052 and now 072 all had tick tick sound....

Not a good thing...


----------



## stonerobertc (Dec 17, 2013)

This is my first post on this issue even though I am on my fourth lens from B&H. The first one was 960 and soft. The second was 032 and had a very noticeable clicking sound. The third was 062 and had decentering problems. My fourth is 062 and my initial test showed that it was most likely a keeper. Checked the zoom right out of the box in my office with normal HVAC sounds and did not notice clicking. Shot my usual tests vis a vis my 24-105 (both indoors and outdoors) and it still looked good. Shot a number of photos over the weekend and was pleased. A couple of nights ago it was on a tripod in my home with the zoom extended. I walked over to it and zoomed it back to the 24 mm position and by chance my ear was pretty close to the side of the lens. When I zoomed it in, I could hear a very slight clicking sound, similar to the earlier version but much softer. Someone in an earlier post said it did not sound like a tumbler on a safe being turned, but I think it does sound like one but very soft. Bottom line, I can only hear it if my ear is next to the side of the lens (obviously not a good shooting position). My earlier one with clicking was very noticeable even when not close to it. If I hold the lens in my hands in front of me and zoom, I do not hear clicking. I have not tried video with it (on a 5dMkIII). If I can't hear it in normal shooting then maybe it is not a big deal. However, I am concerned about what the sound means in a few years since we tend to keep lenses a long time. Any of you have one with a similar sound and did you keep it? Did it get better or worse? I am still within the return period and even with rebates this is a very expensive lens. I have a few other L lenses and I have never had a problem like this. At this point still debating whether to keep, try for #5 or get a refund.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 18, 2013)

I was going to hold out for a potential IS version for double usage on video, but recent double dip sales combined with it be greatly useful for events made me pull the trigger. 

I still have to do some more thorough sharpness tests, but this is an 042 from Amazon and definitely no clicking or squeaking after a lot of zoom testing. Sharpness appears to be good too, though I have to do more through testing. Seems like others in this thread had luck with 042 also.

Also, the zoom is not particularly tight, in fact I'd say it is a bit looser than the 24-105 I used to have was when I first got it and definitely a lot smoother.


----------



## jsavage21 (Dec 18, 2013)

I just picked up one and it does have a slight ticking sound when zooming in and out. My serial is a 062, ordered from B&H. It's only audible when holding close in a quite room. Not really that concerned as it's under warranty and image sharpness tests are all superb with no decentered elements. I would agree that this certainly isn't optimal on a lens of this build quality, but it's very slight and hard to say whether it's just a change in manufacturing or a minor defect. I usually send every newly purchased lens in for calibration at some point, so we'll see if Canon notes anything regarding this issue.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 18, 2013)

Just wanted to check what my serial is, but when seeing these "032", "072", "062" I wonder where people find them?
Mine starts at 9400?

(sorry if this has been covered previously, but I haven't read every reply)


----------



## SYphoto (Dec 18, 2013)

stonerobertc said:


> ...Bottom line, I can only hear it if my ear is next to the side of the lens (obviously not a good shooting position). My earlier one with clicking was very noticeable even when not close to it. If I hold the lens in my hands in front of me and zoom, I do not hear clicking. I have not tried video with it (on a 5dMkIII). If I can't hear it in normal shooting then maybe it is not a big deal. However, I am concerned about what the sound means in a few years since we tend to keep lenses a long time. ....



My 24-70 f2.8 II has similar level of noise as yours. I can only hear it when stick my ear right to the barrel. My Serial is 032. However, I have way passed the return deadline so I guess I can only have Canon to check it out. 

The interesting thing is that I recently purchased a 70-200 f2.8 is II with similar clicking noise when zooming. The noise, again, can only be heard when sticking my ear very close to the barrel. So now I am so confused if there are manufacture defects on both lens or it is just normal.


----------



## canon23 (Dec 19, 2013)

This sux...I just received my now and first thing I did was tested it w/my fingers crossed--NO LUCK! Mine has a ticking/clicking sound too when zooming. And I don't have to put it next to my ear to hear it (probably due to all these reports I'm reading, I'm consciously listening for it so it comes easier). My batch is 06 (6/2013) from B&H. Going back for exchange.


----------



## entlassen (Dec 20, 2013)

Does anyone with the lens experience the ticking sounds disappearing for a while then coming back? For example, you hear ticking and put the lens down for a few hours, come back, and then the ticking is gone. But then you put it down again, come back a few hours later, and the ticks are back again? It seems random and I'm not sure what causes it....I don't think it's temperature since the lens is in the same environment the whole time.


----------



## Ruined (Dec 20, 2013)

entlassen said:


> Does anyone with the lens experience the ticking sounds disappearing for a while then coming back? For example, you hear ticking and put the lens down for a few hours, come back, and then the ticking is gone. But then you put it down again, come back a few hours later, and the ticks are back again? It seems random and I'm not sure what causes it....I don't think it's temperature since the lens is in the same environment the whole time.



Don't forget, friction = heat. So when you zoom, you create friction, which warms up the gaskets perhaps making them expand... Let it sit, gaskets cool down, contract, no more click? A theory.


----------



## zaku178 (Dec 20, 2013)

entlassen said:


> Does anyone with the lens experience the ticking sounds disappearing for a while then coming back? For example, you hear ticking and put the lens down for a few hours, come back, and then the ticking is gone. But then you put it down again, come back a few hours later, and the ticks are back again? It seems random and I'm not sure what causes it....I don't think it's temperature since the lens is in the same environment the whole time.



Yeah I had a 03 (March) copy and returned it to B&H. It would have the ticking sound and then it would disappear. Then after moving the zoom barrel later you would hear it again so its possible.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 23, 2013)

Has anyone made it past the "batch" of lenses with issues? I've had 4 copies with clicking noises, a lens with a bubble in the front element, two lenses with AFMA issues at 70 mm (both were amazing at 24 mm, but awful at 70 mm) and a lens that was great until wider than f/4, then the resolution plummeted. So, this is eight copies that I've tested with origination dates from Oct 2012 through June 2013. 

I know that there are good copies of this lens out there. Actually, I almost kept the copy with a small bubble as it was great in every other way. As was the one copy with the clicking issue that I tested (other three I sent back as soon as I heard the clicking).

But I just want to see if anyone has recently purchased a good copy of this lens? 

BTW, I've tested my other lenses and the 24-70 II is the first lens I've ever returned. 

Also, for those of you that have to hold your ear up to the lens to hear the clicking....that is much softer than what I've experienced. The four that I had with the clicking it was audible enough that I instantly heard it with the lens at a normal distance (18 to 24 inches) from my ear.


----------



## Invertalon (Dec 23, 2013)

I wonder what is up with this lens lately and these issues... I have a first release and never had any of these problems... Zoom ring is quiet as can be, sharp end to end and minimal MA required (-2W and +1T). Glad I was an early adopter lol (although I paid for it...) ;D


----------



## docsmith (Dec 23, 2013)

I am really not sure. What concerns me is that people are reporting several types of issues. I've called and talked with Canon that they have stated that there are no advisories for the 24-70 II. So, at least thus far that they are acknowledging, this is normal.

That said, it isn't normal with any other canon lens or camera I've had. I've definitely upped my testing of lenses since getting this lens. Lots of practice, after all.  :'( But I've gone back and tested a couple of other lenses of mine and they test out just fine. 

I just packaged up the last of the lenses I am going to test. I want the "better colors/contrast" that I've heard others talk about. But I am done. I'm going to let the sale price go and see what comes around in 4-6 months. Maybe an IS version, maybe lower prices, maybe primes, or maybe a Tamron.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2013)

docsmith said:



> I just packaged up the last of the lenses I am going to test. I want the "better colors/contrast" that I've heard others talk about. But I am done.



Maybe there's a secondary market opportunity here, say....$2750 for my flawless copy? 

Seriously, it's really unfortunate that after all this, you still don't have a good copy. Shame on Canon!


----------



## dsciel (Dec 25, 2013)

I just receive my copy from B&H.... no luck... don't have to put my ear next to it and I still able to hear. 

for people reading the date code. do you guys read it on the box or Warranty Card? the number on my warranty card starting with 042xxxxxxx... not sure if that is the right number I should get the date code from.


----------



## entlassen (Dec 25, 2013)

dsciel said:


> I just receive my copy from B&H.... no luck... don't have to put my ear next to it and I still able to hear.
> 
> for people reading the date code. do you guys read it on the box or Warranty Card? the number on my warranty card starting with 042xxxxxxx... not sure if that is the right number I should get the date code from.



It's printed on the lens barrel itself. It should match the code on the warranty card.


----------



## entlassen (Dec 25, 2013)

I've been having no luck myself. I've tested a 042, a 072, and a 062. All 3 make the clicking noise. The 062's clicking is loud enough that my buddy from a couple feet away could hear it. The 072 clicks, but worse yet it also makes a squeaking noise right as I fully contract the barrel to 24mm.

I am curious: Is there anyone who has decided to keep a copy that clicked, and found that the clicking disappears after a couple of weeks of use? If the clicking eventually disappears after a certain amount of twisting and/or time, I might just keep one of the copies (this lottery is tiring). If there's anybody who kept a clicking copy who is still experiencing the same amount of clicking after a couple of weeks of use, please let me know too.


----------



## dsciel (Dec 26, 2013)

entlassen said:


> I've been having no luck myself. I've tested a 042, a 072, and a 062. All 3 make the clicking noise. The 062's clicking is loud enough that my buddy from a couple feet away could hear it. The 072 clicks, but worse yet it also makes a squeaking noise right as I fully contract the barrel to 24mm.
> 
> I am curious: Is there anyone who has decided to keep a copy that clicked, and found that the clicking disappears after a couple of weeks of use? If the clicking eventually disappears after a certain amount of twisting and/or time, I might just keep one of the copies (this lottery is tiring). If there's anybody who kept a clicking copy who is still experiencing the same amount of clicking after a couple of weeks of use, please let me know too.



this is what I am debating myself now. i bought mine from B&H and I got it shipped over to California. It would be a hassle to return/exchange it even they offer free return shipping. Back and forth will definitely take at least 2 weeks and the images I took from the lens are so sharp and colors are beautiful. Urggg. Such a tough decision


----------



## Sanaraken (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a clicking on my lens. Didnt notice it on the first week, but now I can hear it if its really quiet. I cut out the upc already from the box. So I cant send it anymore for a replacement.


----------



## entlassen (Dec 26, 2013)

Sanaraken said:


> I have a clicking on my lens. Didnt notice it on the first week, but now I can hear it if its really quiet. I cut out the ups already from the box. So I cant send it anymore for a replacement.



My 042 has a quiet tick, but my 072's tick is significantly louder such that you can hear it from several steps away.

Just wondering if anybody has kept a ticking copy who has noticed the ticking sound going away after a couple of weeks. Basically wondering if there's like a "break in" period where after enough use the sound just goes away. This thread has been open since June, so I'm wondering if anybody can comment who's kept a ticking lens for a while.


----------



## Shield (Jan 3, 2014)

Data point, got my 24-70 II today from the BuyDig $1899 blowout sale (net price $1599).
Date code 082 - lens is quiet, sharp, and needs no micro AF. Sweet deal on an amazing lens.


----------



## yeahyoung (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it more like a sizzling sound? 

If so that might be the sound that I have heard from a few of my previous Canon lenses. 

It's the sound made by the FPC (Flexible Printed Circuit) that connects the aperture controlling unit to the lens electro board. 

In normal circumstances that FPC should be fixed or glued so that it does not move along the interior of the lens barrel when zooming, which pushes the aperture controlling unit up and down. 

But in some cases that FPC gets loose and it starts to scratch the lens barrel, making a sizzling sound. If this is the case, then there will be the risk that it gets worn and breaks internally, especially under cold temperature. 

A seasoned camera repairman told me about this and recommended me always have this issue fixed. I've had two cheap zoom lenses broken (aperture won't converge) and needed the FPC replaced. 

Though I'm not sure about L lenses - maybe they are built tough and this becomes a non-issue? Also the cable making a sound might not mean that it is touching the barrel. Maybe the cable is just tight in new lenses and needs to be stretched. 

Here's a picture of some FPC used in lenses.


----------



## mpnox (Jan 4, 2014)

Found this thread some days ago since I was about to get this lens and I got worried about this problem. 
I decided to get it since there was a good return policy and the price was great with the canon cash back.
Just got my 24-70 f/2.8 L II yesterday, a 082 and luckily the lens seems to be all good. 
There is a really quiet click (more like a springing sound) just after the 24mm zooming in but it is so quiet you have to get your ear right against the barrel to hear it.

Hope this helps, registered to this forum just to post this


----------



## mwh1964 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just got the 24-70 from BH. What a magnificent lens it seems. I cannot hear any clicks but I am also half deaf so don't bother anyway as long as the lens produces great pictures.


----------



## entlassen (Jan 4, 2014)

mpnox said:


> Found this thread some days ago since I was about to get this lens and I got worried about this problem.
> I decided to get it since there was a good return policy and the price was great with the canon cash back.
> Just got my 24-70 f/2.8 L II yesterday, a 082 and luckily the lens seems to be all good.
> There is a really quiet click (more like a springing sound) just after the 24mm zooming in but it is so quiet you have to get your ear right against the barrel to hear it.
> ...



What store did you order from to get 082?


----------



## mpnox (Jan 4, 2014)

entlassen said:


> mpnox said:
> 
> 
> > Found this thread some days ago since I was about to get this lens and I got worried about this problem.
> ...



Bought it at a Swedish webshop, http://www.cyberphoto.se/


----------



## katanel (Jan 17, 2014)

hi guys,

Just find this thread few a minutes ago. I bought these days a 24-70 2.8 II having the discussed issue: when rotating from 70 to 24mm the zoom ring produces a clinck clinck clinck sound.

exactly like this 

Canon 24-70 f/2.8 II Zoom Ring Clicking Noise

everyone watching this movie could confirm?

regards.


----------



## FocalFury (Jan 17, 2014)

katanel said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Just find this thread few a minutes ago. I bought these days a 24-70 2.8 II having the discussed issue: when rotating from 70 to 24mm the zoom ring produces a clinck clinck clinck sound.
> 
> ...



What's your date code? Mine, purchased recently, begins with 042 and has the exact same issue (tick tick noise when zooming from 70mm to 24mm). In addition the left side of the frame seems to vignette a little more than the right side which could be sign of a decentered element. Testing so far, most focal lengths seem reasonably sharp at f/2.8 except 24mm. I think that's contrary to what is expected from good copies of 24-70L II.

Shame on Canon. At this price there's still so many copies like this out there. I tried a Tamron 24-70 VC before this and had none of this nonsense. So much for L quality. This one's going back.


----------



## katanel (Jan 17, 2014)

hi,

052xxx I think is mine. Optically is fine, sharp enough at 24mm and other focals. No vignetting on left side at 24mm whatsoever.

The sound is the only problem. We have an explanation from Canon or...silence?


regards.


----------



## wako (Jan 22, 2014)

Well damnit guys.


I think Im just going to have to wait a few more months until they run the $1700 promotion again.


I bought mine right before the rebates were about to end and I just received my third copy from Amazon. First was a 072xx, second was a 052xx, and this third one is 072xx. They all have a clicking noise.

The first one was BARELY noticeable, however, the focus ring felt too smoothe and could actually hear the ball bearings rubbing against something. These last two copies I recieved just had the clicking noise. Its annoying especially when doing video. 

I think Ill just wait until it goes on sale again and buy it then. Hopefully by then these copies with the problem will be out of inventory. =[ Im surprised other canon forums (pot.net) doesnt have a running thread about this issue.


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 22, 2014)

Like I said earlier in this thread, I am on my fourth copy and finally got a reasonably good one. 

Canon has lost my confidence with this lens. Reading peoples' troubles and experiences with this extremely expensive piece of equipment has left such a spurt taste. My own experience with Canon Canada with regards to a repair on my first copy was enough to make me look at competitor brand glass more seriously, even if the image quality isn't quite up to par. At least most of the competitors are offering 5x the warranty for half the cost.


----------



## FocalFury (Jan 22, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Like I said earlier in this thread, I am on my fourth copy and finally got a reasonably good one.
> 
> Canon has lost my confidence with this lens. Reading peoples' troubles and experiences with this extremely expensive piece of equipment has left such a spurt taste. My own experience with Canon Canada with regards to a repair on my first copy was enough to make me look at competitor brand glass more seriously, even if the image quality isn't quite up to par. At least most of the competitors are offering 5x the warranty for half the cost.



Same here. I spoke to their service center "tech" and they were absolutely clueless.


----------



## b7a4 (Jan 30, 2014)

My lens (052) was having the clicking issue too. Best way to describe it is to imagine a card attached to the tire of the bike, making a click click click sound when hitting the spokes. Not as loud, but you get the point 

I shipped it off the canon repair in Irvine yesterday. I wrote a pretty lengthy comment in the work order what I fear it may be an what may happen with time (ribbon inside loose and may tear). I'll let you know what they say


----------



## Viggo (Jan 30, 2014)

People should link this thread when the send theirs for service. Maybe Canon will start to see the magnitude of this. Let's hope "The year of the lens" don't become the year of patents and repairs and poor QC.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 2, 2014)

So after having used my fourth copy of the lens for about two months now, I have noticed it too has started to develop a more aggressive sounding clicking noise. The noise on this copy was always there, but so minimal that it was barely noticeable unless you put your ear practically on the barrel of the lens. 

Tonight, just sitting in my living room and playing around with taking pictures of our cat, I noticed the sound seemed to be louder than I remember. Very annoying. 


I have passed my return period for the lens, so taking it back is out of the question...and I already sold my very first copy of this lens because of a server decentered element problem, and I am not going to go through that again and lose a ton of money. I'm just going to live with it. I have an extended MAC Warranty on the lens, so if anything really goes wrong with it in the next three years I will be sending it in then. 

I've come to the conclusion with this whole ordeal that if you're looking for perfection you're just not going to get it with this lens. Canon seems to consistently produce copies of it with decentered elements or clicking sounds when zooming. I love its optics and what it is capable of, but it sure has shaken my confidence in Canon's quality. 


As the mileage on this current copy increases I'll update everyone as to whether any significant problems develop as, like I said above, I have no other choice at this point other than to keep it. My own gut feeling is that the noise, while annoying, probably will never amount to any actual mechanical issues. 


*sigh*


----------



## Viggo (Feb 2, 2014)

I would sure like to know what they changed and why they don't change it back... The clicking lenses will continue to appear because canon haven't said anything and therefor nor changing anything. It's funny, but I have owned multiple copies of a lot of lenses and it's always the oldest ones that work superior. And on top of that, with cashback and a weekend offer I paid 1000 dollars less for the 2470 brand new than it sells for now...and that's a loong time ago. Wth... I really feel for you guys that can't get a good copy...


----------



## b7a4 (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got the lens back. Te service details say:



> Your product has been examined and it was found that the af assembly was loose causing inaccurate auto focus. Electrical adjustments were carried out on the af assembly. Adjusted centering/tilt/best focus & cleaning. Product functions were confirmed.



Its still clickin'


----------



## Radjan (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I too had this problem, so here's my story with the lens.

14-01-2014: I purchase this lens from a local store in Denmark, and got it home - Serial 042. Immediately I notice the clicking noise when zooming. The description of the problem is very similar to others. Slight 'ticking' noise when zooming from 70mm to 24mm. The zoom ring also feels quite tight, especially going from 70-24.

Despite this, I ran it through Reikan Focal and did an extensive AF test. I found it had quite erratic autofocus. While it certainly did achieve sharp results, the focus was all over the place, despite having run it through AFMA test and set it to its best (Required +6 on wide and +8 on tele). 

06-02-2014: I take it back to the store, and luckily, they had a 24-70 on display. It did not have the ticking noise, and the zoom ring was also a lot smoother. They also had 3 other new lenses in the back, and took all of 'em out. 2 of them, serial 032 and 042 had similar problem as the one I purchased. The ticking was quite pronounced on the 032 serial, while the 042 was harder to hear, but it was there. The 3rd was a 096, and had the old lens cap - it was perfect. No noise, smooth zoom ring, just like the one on display, which also had serial 096.

I ended up exchanging it for the new 096 serial, and took it home. Did some AFMA test, it required +3 wide, and +4 tele. The AF results were similar to my other primes/zooms, with much more steady results. Sharpness was the same as the first one at its best.

I also noticed that the Aperture sharpness was very different on the 2 lenses. The 'ticking' lens started low in sharpness at 2.8, and steadily increased until 4.0 and slowly dropped until 10.0 where it dropped fast. The new lens was sharpest at 2.8, and dropped very very slowly until 10.0, where it started dropping fast like the other.

All tests were done in the same room, with the same light in the evening at 8,8 EV. Tripod at same spot, both at 24mm zoom at 1.2meters.

Hope this info helps someone.

I also want to thank you all for a great community, with lots of great info. I've read a lot on this forum, but this is my first post. I figure I could finally contribute with something 

- Radjan


----------



## shhooter (Feb 10, 2014)

I've had mine since October 2012 and never had any clicking. It's always been smooth, nearly silent and extremely accurate AF.

However, the lens coating on my front element recently appears to be disintegrating (posted in the other 24-70 thread) and i've just sent the lens back to Canon (now Out of Warranty... grrr)... we'll see what happens, hopefully it doesn't come back clicking!

Gotta say, this is all pretty disappointing to read about a $2300 lens.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 10, 2014)

shhooter said:


> I've had mine since October 2012 and never had any clicking. It's always been smooth, nearly silent and extremely accurate AF.
> 
> However, the lens coating on my front element recently appears to be disintegrating (posted in the other 24-70 thread) and i've just sent the lens back to Canon (now Out of Warranty... grrr)... we'll see what happens, hopefully it doesn't come back clicking!
> 
> Gotta say, this is all pretty disappointing to read about a $2300 lens.



Did you have filter in it?


----------



## Sanaraken (Feb 10, 2014)

I have the same clicking issue for 2 months now. To late to get a replacement since I cut up the UPC for the rebate. I did not perform AFMA, but I can tell at 24mm its not as sharp compared to the ones I rented. There is really no point sending it to Canon. As they dont acknowledge the issues on this lens. I might just go back to primes and white lens.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 10, 2014)

Sanaraken said:


> I have the same clicking issue for 2 months now. To late to get a replacement since I cut up the UPC for the rebate. I did not perform AFMA, but I can tell at 24mm its not as sharp compared to the ones I rented. There is really no point sending it to Canon. As they dont acknowledge the issues on this lens. I might just go back to primes and white lens.



Just test with the box or any other contrasty text and see if it's sharper with live view than with "normal" phase AF. If it is, your afma value is incorrect. If it's not, it might be less sharp copy or decentered lens.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 15, 2014)

Viggo said:


> Sanaraken said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same clicking issue for 2 months now. To late to get a replacement since I cut up the UPC for the rebate. I did not perform AFMA, but I can tell at 24mm its not as sharp compared to the ones I rented. There is really no point sending it to Canon. As they dont acknowledge the issues on this lens. I might just go back to primes and white lens.
> ...



good advice.


----------



## Lightmaster (Feb 15, 2014)

14 pages for this nonsense?


----------



## katanel (Feb 25, 2014)

Wants to buy a 03xxx lens - very sharp, same click click sound. Go to another shop, get a 08xxx lens - sharp also, same click click sound!

At the end...is the noise indicating an issue or not? Did someone buy it such lens and kept for long time? How this evolves?


----------



## Northstar (Feb 26, 2014)

katanel said:


> Wants to buy a 03xxx lens - very sharp, same click click sound. Go to another shop, get a 08xxx lens - sharp also, same click click sound!
> 
> At the end...is the noise indicating an issue or not? Did someone buy it such lens and kept for long time? How this evolves?



It's too soon to know. I've had mine for 10 months and it has a faint clicking sound, but no other issues....images are wonderful.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2014)

katanel said:


> Wants to buy a 03xxx lens - very sharp, same click click sound. Go to another shop, get a 08xxx lens - sharp also, same click click sound!
> 
> At the end...is the noise indicating an issue or not? Did someone buy it such lens and kept for long time? How this evolves?



We may not know that for a long time... The other thing we don't know is what is actually causing the clicking sound. However, a clicking sound usually results from two parts coming into contact. The fact that some copies have the sound and others don't suggests it's not normal (no matter what Canon says). I can't help but think that over time, that's not a good thing – either those parts will wear down leading to a malfunction, or the friction will result in small pieces of those parts breaking off inside the lens, resulting in potential damage.


----------



## tron (Feb 26, 2014)

Having read of so many problems about this lens I could not resist the temptation any more so I created a poll ;D


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 29, 2014)

I had june 2012 copy i sold because it just had af consistancy issues canon refused to acknowledge. I just got a new black and grey boxed one today from bestbuy and it is an 082 batch (8-13) i think. The zoom ring is tighter and when i pick it up nothing feels loose like my original had felt like something was loose. It seems just as sharp. No dust or bubbles. I tried to mimick that youtube video and do not hear that same clicking noise so hope i got a good copy. Any suggestions to test before i send off the rebate upc?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 29, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I had june 2012 copy i sold because it just had af consistancy issues canon refused to acknowledge. I just got a new black and grey boxed one today from bestbuy and it is an 082 batch (8-13) i think. The zoom ring is tighter and when i pick it up nothing feels loose like my original had felt like something was loose. It seems just as sharp. No dust or bubbles. I tried to mimick that youtube video and do not hear that same clicking noise so hope i got a good copy. Any suggestions to test before i send off the rebate upc?



The first I had with the clicking sound, there was no need to test it in anyway, it was there when touching the zoomring. The new one I got back when this thread started has worked perfect since then, and I use it a lot in all temps and weather, no issues found whatsoever. 

Can anyone say if they have bought new lenses lately if they still click or squeak or have bubbles and or AF issues? Would be interesting to know if they're getting better.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 29, 2014)

Mine does have a tight zoom ring around24-35 then is smother like it gets stuck a little then goes fine. Anyone have that issue? Is this normal? No clicking just a tight zoom ring.


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree with others that it is quite annoying that Canon doesn't seem to acknowledge this issue. One of the big problems with it, is that it doesn't do it every single time you use the lens. When you spend close to $100 to send it in to Canon, there is a good chance that the lens won't do it, while in there possession.

What the Canon technician told me was that they tried it 3 or 4 times and it didn't present with the issue, so they cleaned it and shipped it back to me. It was clicking within 4 images of me getting it back and using it...

They suggested it was the camera and told me to send that in too. I commented that it did it with my XSi, my 7D and my 5D III and my son's 5D II. Should I send all my cameras in, I asked? Yes, he said... No thanks... 

The lens still does it periodically and yes, it still pisses me off! I'm going to sell it and get a new one...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 29, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> They suggested it was the camera and told me to send that in too. I commented that it did it with my XSi, my 7D and my 5D III and my son's 5D II. Should I send all my cameras in, I asked? Yes, he said... No thanks...



Wow, those Canon techs are really clueless. The problem has nothing to do with the camera body. Obviously, the real cause is the shoes you're wearing while using the lens - next time, send those in with the lens.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 29, 2014)

Krob78 said:


> They suggested it was the camera and told me to send that in too. I commented that it did it with my XSi, my 7D and my 5D III and my son's 5D II. Should I send all my cameras in, I asked? Yes, he said... No thanks...
> 
> The lens still does it periodically and yes, it still pisses me off! I'm going to sell it and get a new one...



My god, what the .. kind of answer is that? I have, luckily for them, never experienced that kind of useless attitude with Canon tech here. It's like they're paid to annoy you, not help you with an answer like that.


----------



## candyman (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm surprised. I hope I will not run into this kind of support from Canon.
I had a problem with my 24-70 of Tamron. Battery drain while connected to the camera.
I contacted the servicecenter of Tamron. They acknowlegded the problem. Knew exactly what the solution was. I have sent it in and they replaced the circuitboard. 
Exaclty what you should expect from support service.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 2, 2014)

You are not going to get any help from Canon on this issue. Trust me. Buy the extended warranty, and if the lens focuses well and is sharp, just keep it. 




Krob78 said:


> I agree with others that it is quite annoying that Canon doesn't seem to acknowledge this issue. One of the big problems with it, is that it doesn't do it every single time you use the lens. When you spend close to $100 to send it in to Canon, there is a good chance that the lens won't do it, while in there possession.
> 
> What the Canon technician told me was that they tried it 3 or 4 times and it didn't present with the issue, so they cleaned it and shipped it back to me. It was clicking within 4 images of me getting it back and using it...
> 
> ...


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 3, 2014)

I think for piece of mind I will get the extended and then if it gives trouble they just replace it.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 3, 2014)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I think for piece of mind I will get the extended and then if it gives trouble they just replace it.



Exactly! Good luck.


----------



## s2DoubleU (Jun 9, 2014)

Did not see this thread earlier and got myself a retailer's version of the lens. "07" and has the clicking noise. What bothers me is on the long run if it'll get damaged internally, and for video there's a noticeable series of clicks (not as much with an external mic on top of the camera, but still hearable). 

Here's my video of the sound. Getting it exchanged to see if other lenses will have it too. Can't see much issues with photography (except for possible long term damages) but for video, its immediate thus not so great. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyJfFApz6mA


----------



## Billy Billy (Jul 24, 2014)

It sounds like this spring issue to me.
http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-usm-noisy-focus-ring-issue-revealed/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2014)

Billy Billy said:


> It sounds like this spring issue to me.
> http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/canon-ef-24-70-f2-8l-ii-usm-noisy-focus-ring-issue-revealed/



Except that focus ring ≠ zoom ring.


----------



## 6dDamo (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey guys, just thought i'd weigh in on my experience with the clicking lens too. I got my canon 24-70 2.8 II about 3 weeks ago (grey coloured box manufactured in March 2014) after returning a tamron 24-70 and the first thing i noticed when i got into a quiet room was that damn clicking.

I thought something was surely off, and then i found this thread and saw I'm in the same boat with a lot of other members. *shakes fist*

In any case, I popped off to the Canon service centre in Shanghai (where i live) and the guy first tried to palm me off by saying he couldn't hear it, and then after he could hear it, he said it was normal. After i pushed him a bit further, he said he would need to get a copy of the same lens to try (apparently the fact that my 70-200/17-55/18-55 zooms don't exhibit clicking isn't enough proof that zooms shouldn't click. Instead he said he could only base his conclusions on lenses of the same type, ie if his one clicks and mine clicks, then it's not a fault, it's a design feature... :-\ ) 

In any case, he said this noise didn't warrant the service centre opening up the lens.

In the end, the engineer said he didn't have the same lens on hand but he would request one from the marketing team to test later. After a week, he called me saying his one clicks too. He then said he would escalate it to his head office because he admitted clicking is a bit strange and he revealed another customer had come in with a clicker too. 

Well i just heard back again today and the engineer said that the head office said it was normal, and it will not affect the function or usage of the lens. Go figure, eh? I guess Canon thinks if they close their eyes and ears long enough, we'll all get bored of waiting for a response from them. 

On the bright side, the lens IQ is absolutely stunning, and it's my new favourite lens. I felt it wasn't worth pushing it further since i guess i can live with clickety click if it means i can have great photo quality.


----------



## candyman (Jul 24, 2014)

6dDamo said:


> Hey guys, just thought i'd weigh in on my experience with the clicking lens too. I got my canon 24-70 2.8 II about 3 weeks ago (grey coloured box manufactured in March 2014) after returning a tamron 24-70 and the first thing i noticed when i got into a quiet room was that damn clicking.
> 
> I thought something was surely off, and then i found this thread and saw I'm in the same boat with a lot of other members. *shakes fist*
> 
> ...




It is not a funny story but what is funny is that Canon releases a camera (5D MKIII) with silent shutter so you can use it for those special occasions but don't use it with the brilliant 24-70 II IQ. Otherwise what is the point of silent shutter if the lens makes noise. Just saying I don't understand the point of view of Canon. And, isn't the 24-70 II most used lens for - for example - weddings (churches, synagoge..etc)?


----------



## climber (Jul 24, 2014)

i don't know, but I don't hear any clicking on my lens.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 24, 2014)

I've had mine about a year....i had a faint clicking sound (March 2013 copy) when I got it, and for the first several months, but I really don't hear it anymore.

IMO - for those following this thread thinking there's something wrong with the 24-70 2.8ii and you're holding off buying... don't think that. It's a phenomenal lens, pretty much replaces every prime in the focal range for me.


----------



## ryebread (Jul 24, 2014)

I made the mistake of selling this lens after my first month with it, last year.
I bought my 2nd copy a few months ago. I love it.

If you read the professional reviews of this lens, they will all tell you, that this lens make a little noise during AF, nobody else can hear it, aside from the photog. it's not a big deal.


----------



## Invertalon (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a 24-70 II that was bought new right when the lens was released... Never had any clicking noises.

Until I sent it in to Canon for a check and clean...

When it came back, it now has a clicking sound (two or three clicks when zoomed). I am assuming they tightened some stuff which made the sound appear. I am not worried at all about it, but it is funny that it was silent until Canon had it


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2014)

Invertalon said:


> I have a 24-70 II that was bought new right when the lens was released... Never had any clicking noises.
> 
> Until I sent it in to Canon for a check and clean...
> 
> When it came back, it now has a clicking sound (two or three clicks when zoomed). I am assuming they tightened some stuff which made the sound appear. I am not worried at all about it, but it is funny that it was silent until Canon had it



Canon's lens maintenance service doesn't touch the internals, the only thing tightened are the external screws, and neither the screws on the lens mount nor the little screws on the plate for the lock switch should affect the zoom mechanism. 

Hate to say it, but I'd be worried about rough handling during shipments.


----------



## climber (Aug 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Invertalon said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 24-70 II that was bought new right when the lens was released... Never had any clicking noises.
> ...



Or, did you really get the same (yours) lens back after all.


----------



## Invertalon (Aug 18, 2014)

I can verify the serial number when I get home, but nothing appeared abnormal and had the UV filter on that I shipped it with. 

I am led to believe they did open the lens though, as internal dust behind the front element had been removed. I did not note this when I sent it in, but in the past they have done more elaborate "cleanings" then they should have for me. They don't always go by the book... If they did open the lens, they may have tightened a few things which started the noise. 

For example, my 5D3 was sent in for just a check/clean and they ended up cleaning out the viewfinder pentaprism (requires disassembly), foam pieces, wiring and adjusted CMOS position as well. And again, nothing was ever noted wrong with it... They just did it free (not under warranty and with CMS).

Far from just external checks/cleanings.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2014)

Invertalon said:


> I can verify the serial number when I get home, but nothing appeared abnormal and had the UV filter on that I shipped it with.
> 
> I am led to believe they did open the lens though, as internal dust behind the front element had been removed. I did not note this when I sent it in, but in the past they have done more elaborate "cleanings" then they should have for me. They don't always go by the book... If they did open the lens, they may have tightened a few things which started the noise.
> 
> ...



Interesting, and good to know!


----------



## Invertalon (Aug 20, 2014)

I did check and confirm that the lens I have is the right one... Serial numbers match up.

Also, it appears the clicking is already "fading". Its quieting down after just a little use and I think it will likely just go away soon. 

Either way, I am not worried about it. Lens works perfectly and the noise is really no harm.


----------



## CvH (Nov 19, 2014)

I picked up a 24-70 f2.8 II at a local store in Melbourne Australia on Saturday, I couldn't hear the clicking sounds as it was quite a noisy store. But I could hear it when tested the lens at home.

I had a replacement on Monday and unfortunately the noise is there upon testing it at home. I contacted Canon support center in Sydney and they confirmed that it is NOT normal. They've raised a case and suggested that I get another replacement from the store as the purchase is within 14 days.

I can't remember the serial number of the 1st unit but the 2nd one starts with 21.

I've contacted the store and they are happy replace it with another one so will do it tomorrow. Wish me luck on the 3rd unit.

Cheers,


----------



## CvH (Nov 21, 2014)

Picked up the 3rd copy from the local store yesterday and this one does NOT make the clicking sound .

BTW, the serial number also start with 21.


----------



## Triggyman (Nov 21, 2014)

Chz said:


> Picked up the 3rd copy from the local store yesterday and this one does NOT make the clicking sound .
> 
> BTW, the serial number also start with 21.



Good for you. That lens may have been manufactured last September. 

My copy's serial starts with 20 and the clicking was there - it sounded like turning a safe combination lock. Now it's almost totally gone, but a new clicking sound appeared that wasn't there before - just one faint click when I turn the zoom ring from 35-50mm. 

My lens is only less then 7 days old and I don't want to risk a problem that might seem insignificant today but will grow into something big through time, and I don't make money out of photography so I will bring it back to Vistek (the shop I bought it from) and see what they will say about it. If they don't want to exchange it, then I will just return it. They impose a 10% restocking fee and I'd rather take the hit. Bad thing is I will be left with only a 100L Macro as my only lens.


----------



## 1400700226 (Oct 10, 2016)

Viggo said:


> I got the store to cancel my purchase and got it somewhere else. I got the 2012-edition this time, old style lens cap, which I love. And the mechanics feel MUCH better! No Noise, no squeaky AF and if anything this is even sharper at all focals.
> 
> I got an explanation from the rep guy as to what causes the noise (please note I'm simply quoting him as I have no idea about this myself)
> 
> He said there's a brass or copper band around the inner barrel that has a brush mounted to it that reports focal length to the camera. And he had taken in 5 (!!) 24-70 2013 editions with the same exact problem. And he said that brush is simply mounted to hard so that it grinds, it's nothing faulty, and it would loosen up and become normal. He understand fully that I didn't want to wait to "break it in" so I simply got my money back.


Mine also has this problem. And its made in 2015.11. WTF, What I can do now?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 10, 2016)

1400700226 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > I got the store to cancel my purchase and got it somewhere else. I got the 2012-edition this time, old style lens cap, which I love. And the mechanics feel MUCH better! No Noise, no squeaky AF and if anything this is even sharper at all focals.
> ...



Use it and if you can't fault it don't worry about it. If you're like me and just can't live with this kind of stuff, send it in for service.


----------



## 1400700226 (Oct 10, 2016)

stonerobertc said:


> This is my first post on this issue even though I am on my fourth lens from B&H. The first one was 960 and soft. The second was 032 and had a very noticeable clicking sound. The third was 062 and had decentering problems. My fourth is 062 and my initial test showed that it was most likely a keeper. Checked the zoom right out of the box in my office with normal HVAC sounds and did not notice clicking. Shot my usual tests vis a vis my 24-105 (both indoors and outdoors) and it still looked good. Shot a number of photos over the weekend and was pleased. A couple of nights ago it was on a tripod in my home with the zoom extended. I walked over to it and zoomed it back to the 24 mm position and by chance my ear was pretty close to the side of the lens. When I zoomed it in, I could hear a very slight clicking sound, similar to the earlier version but much softer. Someone in an earlier post said it did not sound like a tumbler on a safe being turned, but I think it does sound like one but very soft. Bottom line, I can only hear it if my ear is next to the side of the lens (obviously not a good shooting position). My earlier one with clicking was very noticeable even when not close to it. If I hold the lens in my hands in front of me and zoom, I do not hear clicking. I have not tried video with it (on a 5dMkIII). If I can't hear it in normal shooting then maybe it is not a big deal. However, I am concerned about what the sound means in a few years since we tend to keep lenses a long time. Any of you have one with a similar sound and did you keep it? Did it get better or worse? I am still within the return period and even with rebates this is a very expensive lens. I have a few other L lenses and I have never had a problem like this. At this point still debating whether to keep, try for #5 or get a refund.


I am too. Mine has all the same problem as yours


----------



## 1400700226 (Oct 10, 2016)

6dDamo said:


> Hey guys, just thought i'd weigh in on my experience with the clicking lens too. I got my canon 24-70 2.8 II about 3 weeks ago (grey coloured box manufactured in March 2014) after returning a tamron 24-70 and the first thing i noticed when i got into a quiet room was that damn clicking.
> 
> I thought something was surely off, and then i found this thread and saw I'm in the same boat with a lot of other members. *shakes fist*
> 
> ...


Hi, I am Chinese too,

Ahhhhh, seems canon do not want to accept this problem...
My QQ code is 1400700226, can you add me?


----------



## 1400700226 (Oct 10, 2016)

Viggo said:


> 1400700226 said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...


Ahhh... Seems canon's service is not good...


----------



## Northstar (Oct 14, 2016)

I’ve had mine since March 2013 and it did make the clicking noise at first, but slowly went away.
I’ve been using it for 2.5 years now and it’s a fantastic lens. I use it primarily for indoor sports action and it focuses quickly and accurately and the IQ is fantastic.
I had forgot that my copy initially had this issue so I got my but off the couch and just went and checked it...nothing nada zilch. No clicking sound and it works perfect.
north


----------



## 1400700226 (Oct 24, 2016)

Northstar said:


> I’ve had mine since March 2013 and it did make the clicking noise at first, but slowly went away.
> I’ve been using it for 2.5 years now and it’s a fantastic lens. I use it primarily for indoor sports action and it focuses quickly and accurately and the IQ is fantastic.
> I had forgot that my copy initially had this issue so I got my but off the couch and just went and checked it...nothing nada zilch. No clicking sound and it works perfect.
> north


The sound went away?! You are pretty lucky!
Some people says after a years of use the sound become louder or not change.


----------

